# 7x7 Race Thread



## Georgeanderre (Jan 19, 2012)

*Guidelines:*


Anyone is welcome to join, there are absolutely no requirements to join... except knowing how to solve a 7x7 

This is a multiple goal thread, More like targets, with the goal times being: 12 minutes, 10 Minutes, 9 Minutes, 8 Minutes, 7 Minutes, 6 Minutes, 5 Minutes & finally 4 Minutes 

Please do not use your own scrambles, please use the scrambles I list on this thread for said round

We will be using the Ao5 system where you complete 5 solves, remove the best and worst times, then average the remaining three. DNF counts as worst and 2x DNF is a DNF Average

*Example post:*



> *Round x - Username *(or desired name)
> *Average - 7:20.00*
> 
> 1: 7:00.00
> ...



Please use "Green" & "Red" to colour the best and worst times respectfully. *If you use other colours then I will have trouble reading them!!!* the other option is not colouring them, but its nicer if you do.

*Bad example Post:* (Worst post or posts so far)



> *Round 1 - JillianFraser*
> *Average 13:36.60*
> Goal: Sub 12
> 1: 13:17.88
> ...



Please don't do this...

*any results posted using LIME instead of GREEN WILL be discounted.*
as of 2nd February 2012

*General:*

Each round will run Friday to Friday, between 8am GMT and 11pm GMT, although it could easily be the smaller hours of Saturday morning.
Any late entries will not be counted as of *10th February 2012*
** This may change at the start of each academic year (September) **

Any late results will be ignored. Any results with just an average, no individual times, will also be ignored. Finally, any results with less or more than 5 solves will be ignored.

Good luck


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 001 (Thursday 19/01/2012 - Thursday 26/01/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 002 (Thursday 26/01/2012 - Thursday 02/02/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 003 (Thursday 02/02/2012 - Thursday 09/02/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 004 (Thursday 09/02/2012 - Thursday 16/02/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 005 (Thursday 16/02/2012 - Thursday 23/02/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 006 (Thursday 23/02/2012 - Thursday 01/03/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 007 (Thursday 01/03/2012 - Thursday 08/03/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 008 (Thursday 08/03/2012 - Thursday 15/03/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 009 (Thursday 15/03/2012 - Thursday 22/03/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 010 (Thursday 22/03/2012 - Thursday 29/03/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 011 (Thursday 29/03/2012 - Thursday 05/04/2012) : Scrambles
Round 012 (Thursday 05/04/2012 - Thursday 12/04/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 013 (Thursday 12/04/2012 - Thursday 19/04/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 014 (Thursday 19/04/2012 - Thursday 26/04/2012) : Scrambles
Round 015 (Thursday 26/04/2012 - Thursday 03/05/2012) : Scrambles
Round 016 (Thursday 03/05/2012 - Thursday 10/05/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 017 (Thursday 10/05/2012 - Thursday 17/05/2012) : Scrambles
Round 018 (Thursday 17/05/2012 - Thursday 24/05/2012) : Scrambles 
Round 019 (Thursday 24/05/2012 - Thursday 31/05/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 020 (Thursday 31/05/2012 - Thursday 07/06/2012) : Scrambles : Results
Round 021 (Thursday 07/06/2012 - Thursday 14/06/2012) : Scrambles
Round 022 (Thursday 14/06/2012 - Thursday 21/06/2012) : Scrambles
Round 023 (Thursday 21/06/2012 - Thursday 28/06/2012) : Scrambles
Round 024 (Thursday 28/06/2012 - Thursday 05/07/2012) : Scrambles 
Round 025 (Thursday 05/07/2012 - Thursday 12/07/2012) : Scrambles
Round 026 (Thursday 12/07/2012 - Thursday 19/07/2012) : Scrambles
Round 027 (Thursday 19/07/2012 - Thursday 26/07/2012) : Scrambles
Round 028 (Thursday 26/07/2012 - Thursday 02/08/2012) : Scrambles
Round 029 (Thursday 02/08/2012 - Thursday 09/08/2012) : Scrambles
Round 030 (Thursday 09/08/2012 - Thursday 16/08/2012) : Scrambles
Round 031 (Thursday 16/08/2012 - Thursday 23/08/2012) : Scrambles
Round 032 (Thursday 23/08/2012 - Friday 31/08/2012) : Scrambles
Round 033 (Friday 31/08/2012 - Friday 07/09/2012) : Scrambles
Round 034 (Friday 07/09/2012 - Friday 14/09/2012) : Scrambles
Round 035 (Saturday 22/09/2012 - Friday 28/09/2012) : Scrambles



Template:
Round xxx (Friday xx/xx/xxxx - Friday xx/xx/xxxx) : Scrambles


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 19, 2012)

*Round 1 Scrambles:*

1. D' 2F2 B' R 2F' 2L 2F2 2D' R' 2F2 F L B 2F2 F D 3R2 B 3R2 2B' U' L' D 2D' 2F' 2B2 B L' 3U' 2U' B2 F L2 2R 3R' 2F2 F2 3R2 3F2 D' F2 3U' L2 D2 2U L' B 3U' 3R' F 2U' 3U2 L 2R 2D' 2F2 2D' U' L' D R' 2D' B R' B F 2F2 2L2 R2 2B 3R 2D' U 2L 2R' 2F2 2B2 3R' 2L2 2R2 

2. 2D 2R' U2 F2 L' 3U2 F' R2 3U' F' 2L' R' 2D' 2B' R 2R2 B D' 2D2 3R2 3U 3R F 2D2 F2 2B2 B' 3R' D2 3U2 2D R2 F2 2R' U F' 2L2 B 2L 2B 2U2 2D2 2L' U2 3R' 2L 2U2 2F2 2D 2B' L2 2D' 2L' U R 2U 2B2 3F 2D L 2B' F2 2L2 3U2 3F2 2F 2L2 B2 F L 2D' 2F F' 3R 3U2 F 2R' 2U2 2R2 3R 

3. 3U F2 2L' B 2R' R F 2D2 3R 2R2 3U' 2D' 2R' R' 3U' 3R2 L' 2R' 2B' 3U' 2U2 R' U2 D 2L2 2R' D2 3F' 2U2 2R2 3F' 2R' R2 3R F' 2U' 2F D 2F2 2L2 3R2 R U2 B2 2R' L 2B2 2D' 3F 2F' 2L2 2F D2 2F' 2L 3R 2U' 3R' 2L' L' F2 2B 2U' U 2F' R' 3U2 2R' 2U' F' B 2R' L2 B 3F 2R 2D' 2B L2 2L 

4. 3U2 3F2 2L' 3F R B 2R2 2D' 3U2 2B 2D2 2F2 R2 3U2 D2 R2 3U2 L2 3U' L B 2U 3U' B' 3U 2L2 2D2 R2 U2 R B2 L' R 2F' D2 2U 3R 2F2 B2 2B2 2D' 2R' 2F2 2D' B2 F 2R F U' 3R2 2F R 3R' U' R' 3F' 2F D2 2B2 L 2F' B' 2B' 2L2 U D2 2B2 2L' D 2U2 3F' 2D' B2 2D 2U' 2B F2 D' 3F U2 

5. B' 3R2 L' 2B' 2U' 3U F 2U' 2L' U' 3U 2F 2D L2 R2 2B2 2U 2R2 3R D2 2B' 2L' B2 2R' 2U F2 2B 2U' F2 2B2 L 3U' F' U' 2B D 2R' U2 3R' R 2R 2L D 2U 3R' B2 2L 2D2 F2 2R2 F2 3R2 F' D2 2B2 3F' 2D' 2R2 2U2 2F2 3R' 2U' R L2 B F D' R 2U' 2B L2 2L 2B2 D2 U2 3F' R' 2F' L' 2B'

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 26th January Between 9am and 11pm GMT*


----------



## Selkie (Jan 19, 2012)

*Round 1 - Chris Wright (Selkie)
Goal: Sub 10m
Average 9:59.12*

1: 10:23.59
2: 10:06.53
3: 8:43.48
4: 10:13.99
5: 9:36.84

_comment:_ Happened to have my 7x7 in my work bag so did the first couple of solves during lunch 

EDIT: Last 3 solves in 1 sitting, the 8:43 was a pb by over 20 seconds and the avg is a pb too


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 1-JianhanC

Goal: sub 5 avg
Average: 5:56.20

1: 5:56.27 
2: 5:53.91 
3: 5:26.35 
4: 5:58.40 
5: 6:15.85 

Comment: Quite consistant, but not really good times.

Will replace my results here tomorrow, doing Weekly Comp. Georgeanderre, nice hair, is that you?


----------



## mycube (Jan 19, 2012)

maybe i´ll join this race too. what´s the difference between this and the one before?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 19, 2012)

mycube said:


> maybe i´ll join this race too. what´s the difference between this and the one before?


 
The other one wont be run any longer, this is its replacement, treat it exactly the same as the last thread.

Created a new one so I could have control over the goals and the first posts... just looks nicer.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 20, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> 1. I'll put you in the sub 6/5 Goal band depending on the times... probably sub 5
> 
> and
> 
> 2. yes it's me.. who else would it be



I fixed it. I'm averaging 5:30s~. Nice hair, really


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 20, 2012)

JillianFraser said:


> *Round 1 - JillianFraser
> Average 13:36.60*
> Goal: Sub 12
> 1: 13:17.88
> ...


 
Who votes on me making the "USE GREEN" quote up there massive so you cannot miss it... seriously, I cant see lime.
either fix it or just leave it black

I have put this in the first post as well, theoretically, no one can miss it... although some will


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 20, 2012)

*Round 1 - George
Average - 6:00.08*

1 - 6:03.56 ... pop
2 - 5:59.45
3 - 5:54.64
4 - 5:59.37 ... Just sub 6 *phew*
5 - 7:12.67 ... good thing this wont count (explosion, but I try not to get DNF's)

damn -.- wanted sub 6


----------



## Zbox95 (Jan 20, 2012)

My goal is sub 7 avg and sub 6 single. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

Goal is sub7

7:51.66, 7:19.44, 6:53.67, 7:40.26, 7:34.51 = 7:31.40

Horrible solves and still was almost PB (7:30 is pb for AO5).

I should really put time in to actually solve this more. PB single! First sub7. Centers were 3:35 (normally I'm like 4 flat)


----------



## Zbox95 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are my results for round 001-Zbox95

Avg 7:06.44

1 7:09.78
2 6:51.43
3 7:18.10
4 (8:05.26)
5 (6:28.66)

My V-cube popped nearly every solve except for the 6:28, which is PB by almost 15s


----------



## choza244 (Jan 21, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Goal is sub7
> 
> 7:51.66, 7:19.44, 6:53.67, 7:40.26, 7:34.51 = 7:31.40
> 
> ...



I remember when you started participating in the race, I was averaging like sub 8, now you are sub 8 and maybe you are faster than me, the sad thing is that I try to practice 7x7 as much as I can, and I'm still in the same time and you are now faster than me xD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2012)

i just did my 6th solve and it was 6:47.48. PB again. I might be sub7 soon.

I solve 7x7 (like 5-6 solves) every month. I'm surprised I keep improving. Oh, because of that new PB single, I have a 7:15.87 AO5. PB by 15 s econds.

When I first joined I was like 11 minutes .


----------



## choza244 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Round 1 - Choza
Goal - Sub 7
Average - 7:06.14*

1 - 7:16.13
2 - 7:50.83
3 - 7:00.71
4 - 7:01.59
5 - 6:40.02... Don't know why, but my cube was smoother the last solve.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 21, 2012)

choza244 said:


> *Round 1 - Choza
> Goal - Sub 7
> Average - 7:06.14*
> 
> ...


 
7x7's tend to warm up after a few solves... due to amount of turns you do during each solve, I usually do 3 or 4 before an Ao5, makes all the difference


----------



## mycube (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 1 - mycube
Goal - Sub 6
Average - 6:23.44
6:19.59 6:21.46 6:29.27 (6:30.25) (6:14.16)


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 1 - Aiming for sub-7

8:47.16, 8:13.88, 8:32.53, 8:23.56, 9:27.44 (Pop, spent 40s looking for piece).

8:34.42 Average of 5.


----------



## APdRF (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 1 - APdRF
Average - 5:56.65

(6:09.19) 5:53.69 5:55.46 (5:34.66) 6:00.81

The first and the last solve were sh*t. BTW, good single, I'm happy with one of these in every avg


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 26, 2012)

*Round 1 Results:*

*Sub 5*
JianhanC - 5:56.20​
*Sub 6*
APdRF - 5:56.65
George - 6:00.08 (Ridiculously close)
mycube - 6:23.44​
*Sub 7*
Choza - 7:06.14
Zbox95 - 7:06.44
RyanReese09 - 7:31.40
Yttrium - 8:34.42​
*Sub 8*

*Sub 9*

*Sub 10*
Chris Wright - 9:59.12​*Sub 12*

*Target Beaters:*
APdRF - 5:56.65 (1)
Chris Wright - 9:59.12 (1)​
Hoping we get the same number of participants in the next round 

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 26, 2012)

*Round 2 Scrambles:*

1. 2L' 2F B' 2L2 3R' R2 L 3U' 2B2 R' 2R2 F D 3F L' 2U' 3F2 2U L2 2F U R B2 2D' B' U 2U' 2D' 2R' B2 L2 R2 2D' 2B2 2F2 2R' F2 2B2 R U' 2F 2L' 3U 2L 3U' U' 3F' 2U' 2L' B' 3R' 2U2 2L2 3R 2F2 2L 2R2 L 3R' 2F B2 3F2 D2 2B' 2L2 U2 3R2 U' L B2 3F2 2F2 2D U' 3U2 B' 3F' 2B' 2D2 3R' 

2. B 2U F2 D' 3U' 2D2 2L 2R' 3U R' 2L 3U 2U' B' 2B' F 2D2 2U' R' D 3R2 U' 3F' U2 L' 3F' U2 D 2L2 D 2U' L2 2D' F2 2B 3R 2D2 2B' L2 2F2 L2 B' D' 2D' F2 2R' 2U 2F L' R 3R' 2D' 2F 2B' 2L' F D' 3R B' 2R' U 2F2 L B 2R2 D 2F' U 2D 2F' B' 2L2 3R2 L U' 2R' F L 2D' L' 

3. F 3U L U2 2B2 3R' B2 2U2 2B2 2L U' 3F' 2B B' 2F' 2U 2R2 F' 3F2 B 3U' 3R2 R2 2R2 U2 3F 3R2 2L R2 3F' 3U 2D L' U2 2B 2L2 3U 3R' 2L2 R2 L' 2D' D' 2F' F' D' 2D' 2F' 3F2 2R2 R2 2D2 2R2 2U R 3U2 B2 U2 2D B F2 3R2 U F' U' 3U2 L2 F' 2B R' 2F 3U' 2L' 2U2 L' D2 U' 2F 2R' 2U 

4. 2U' L U 3R2 3F2 3U' F2 2B' B 3U2 2D 2U 2L 2D' 3R2 3F' L D2 3F2 2D 2R' 2L2 3R2 U 2B2 3R' 2D U 3F' B2 3R 2U2 3F' B2 2F 2R2 R 2D2 L2 2D2 U2 L' 2R 2B 2R 3R2 U2 L2 3R2 3F' 2L' B 2L 3F2 3U U 2L' B 3F' 2D R F 3F2 U2 F' 2L 3U 2L' U 3R' 2B2 2R' 3F2 R2 B' 2U2 2L2 2U 3F' D' 

5. R2 3F 2B 2F2 2D2 B' 2R' U 2R B' 2F U 3U' B2 3F 2B U2 3R2 R2 U2 L 3U' 2F2 F2 3F R' 2L' 2U' B2 2L D' 2R' B 3U' L 2R' 3R R' D 3F B R 3R 2R2 2D F2 L 2R 2U' B 3R2 2D' 2B2 2U2 3R2 B 2L 2F' B2 D2 L 2U 3U 2F2 2R' U' 2B2 L' U' 3U2 2L' 2F' 2U2 F2 2B' 2R' 2L2 2F' R2 3F

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 2nd February Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll just add them along as I go...

7:54.27, 8:31.65, 8:33.65, 8:32.11, 8:01.56

current avg5: 8:21.77 (σ = 17.51)


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 2-JianhanC

Goal: sub 5 avg
Average: 5:21.02

1: (5:55.99) 
2: 5:26.04 
3: (5:14.73) 
4: 5:21.18 
5: 5:15.83 

Comment: Quite okay, and more consistent.


----------



## Zbox95 (Jan 28, 2012)

Results for Round 002 - Zbox95

Avg:6:48.53 (My first sub 7!!!)

Times:
6:38.75
6:32.68
(6:32.62)
7:08.22
(7:42.15)

The cube popped on the last solve and I had to look for the piece on the floor  Otherwise, PB-avg!!! I just started using Dan Cohen's edge-method were you start with white and yellow edges. Really helpful for look-ahead.


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

Race to sub 4

4:24.92 

4:54.61, 4:35.65, 4:12.79, 4:26.31, 3:51.09

First ever sub 4 and PB average of 5!

Georgeanderre's avatar is hot!

Edit: Oh that is him!


----------



## mycube (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 2: mycube - Goal: sub6

(6:29.94) (5:57.61) 6:15.77 6:19.83 5:59.09 = 6.11.56
two sub6s  it´s the right direction!


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Race to sub 4
> 
> 4:24.92
> 
> ...


 
How is it possible that your 7x7 times are amazing and no sub 1 at 4x4?


----------



## Jakube (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 2 - Jakube
Average - 5:55.00*

1 - 5:40.28
2 - 5:53.40
3 - 6:11.61 - sub 3 centers, but so slow edges
4 - 6:11.32
5 - 5:39.92

Race to sub 6


----------



## emolover (Jan 30, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> How is it possible that your 7x7 times are amazing and no sub 1 at 4x4?


 
I truely don't know. My 4x4 with Yau are 1:10 but my times with normal redux is about 57-59. But I do prefere 5-7, 2, 3. Also 7x7 is actually fun.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 2

Target: Sub 10m

Average: 9:46.46*

9:58.45, 9:20.29, 9:39.31, 10:13.43, 9:41.63

_comment:_ Not sure how many sub goal results required to graduate a banding or whether it is just down to whether the participant feels they can move to the next band.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> Georgeanderre's avatar is hot!
> 
> Edit: Oh that is him!



Why thankyou  you're not the only one to say they like it then realise its actually me, yes it's me 



JianhanC said:


> How is it possible that your 7x7 times are amazing and no sub 1 at 4x4?





emolover said:


> I [truly] don't know. My 4x4 with Yau are 1:10 but my times with normal redux is about 57-59. But I do [prefer] 5-7, 2, 3. Also 7x7 is actually fun.



I'm similar, sort of, 7x7 times are sub 6, relatively fast... although I still think im deathly slow, But still sup 1:25 on 4x4, and thats on a good day

my 6x6 and 7x7 look strange when compared to each other, guess Im to practiced at one and not the other, 5:55~ on 7x7 and on an average day... about 5:40~ on 6x6.

Probably something to do with the cube being the wrong colour.

And, err, Guess I have to add a sub 4 Target


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 1, 2012)

Selkie said:


> *Round 2
> 
> Target: Sub 10m
> 
> ...


 
All up to your own choice, as with 7x7 the goals are very widely spread

and why only 4 times...?


----------



## APdRF (Feb 1, 2012)

APdRF - Round 2
([COLOR="#GREEN"]5:48.04[/COLOR]) 5:54.39 (6:00.13) 5:48.21 5:59.17 = 5:53.92


----------



## Selkie (Feb 1, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> and why only 4 times...?


 
Ahh, sorry timed them with my phone on jjTimer but copied down wrong, added the correct last solve time from the session stats.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 2, 2012)

*RULE: any results using lime will be discounted as of today (now)*

*Round 2 Results:*

*Sub 4*
emolover - 4:24.92​
*Sub 5*
JianhanC - 5:21.02​
*Sub 6*
APdRF - 5:53.92
Jakube - 5:55.00
mycube - 6.11.56​
*Sub 7*
Zbox95 - 6:48.53
Yttrium - 8:21.77​
*Sub 8*

*Sub 9*

*Sub 10*
Selkie - 9:46.46​
*Sub 12*

*Target Beaters:*
Jakube - 5:55.00 (1)
APdRF - 5:56.65, 5:53.92 (2)
Zbox95 - 6:48.53 (1)
Selkie - 9:59.12, 9:46.46 (2)​
*GREEN - NOT LIME, this is written on the very first post, on the very first page, from now, any results using lime WILL be discounted*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 2, 2012)

*Round 3 Scrambles:*

1. 3U 2R2 B2 L' B' F 3F' D' 3R F2 R D R 2U D2 B L2 F2 2B' B 2F2 2U' 2B2 2L' 2B2 2D2 B' 2L 2R' 2U D U F L' 2U2 2B 2U' 2B2 D' 2U' 2R 2F' 2R2 2D' L2 2B' 2R2 2B2 2R' R 3U F 2U2 F 3F2 2R D2 2B B U2 3R 2L' F2 2L 2R' D 2U 2F2 F2 2L 3R' F 2R2 U' D 2B2 2R2 B' 2L U 

2. 2B2 3U2 F 3R 2D 2U' F' 2B D' 2F 3R2 2F2 3U 2D2 D2 2L 3F 3R2 3U2 3F2 F 2F2 D2 L' 3F2 2B F2 U 3F' F2 R' F2 L2 B' F2 2L2 2F' 3U2 2R' 3F' 2B 2R2 3U2 3F 3R2 2R' R2 L2 D' B 2F F' D2 2U 2B B F' U L2 3F B F2 3R 2L' 2U' R' L' F 3F' B 2D' 3F' 2R B 3F' 3U 2F2 2R' F' 2F' 

3. 3U2 D2 2F2 B2 2U2 B 3F2 F' 3R' L2 2B2 2L2 2F' R 2D' U' 2F2 F' 2U 2F2 2R U2 2U' L2 3R' 2F2 2L2 R B2 2U 2F' 3F' R' 2B2 R' 2L2 U 2D' L' 2D' B F R2 2U2 U 2R 2L D' 2U2 2D' 2F 2U' F2 2B2 2D' D 2L2 2R 2B2 R 2F2 3F U 2B2 B D2 B2 F' 2B' 3F U2 2R 2B 3U' U' B2 U2 R U2 2B2 

4. 3F F 2F2 D2 2F 3R 2D2 2U2 R2 2D2 D2 3F 2F' D' 2B 3F2 3R 2L 2B' 2L 3R' R2 3U D' B2 2F2 F' R 3R' 2L' 2R' F' 2L2 B' D' 2L' 3U2 2L2 R' 2F' 2B2 D F' 3U2 D2 U 2U2 2D2 R 2B2 2D F' 2B L U 3F2 2D2 2F2 R' L2 3U2 F 3U' B 2L2 3U 2D' R2 L B 2B2 U' 3R2 2F L2 3R B' 2F' D B' 

5. 2U' B' F' U2 2B 2L2 3U' R 2L D' 2U2 3U U' B' D 3U2 U2 F' R' B2 F' 3U B' 3F2 U2 D 3U' 2F 2U' R' 2U' B 2D F 3R L R' 2L 2R2 U' B2 2L' 3F2 F2 2B2 L 2F' 3R' U 2U2 3F 2L' 2D2 R2 3R 2D' 2R' 2D' B 3U2 D2 2R' R' 2U' 3U' D2 2L' L 2F F 2B2 D' 3U' 2B2 B2 3R' 2R 2U L 2F' 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 9th February Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Feb 2, 2012)

ok and what if we don´t use a colour? do the results then count or not?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 2, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Please use "Green" & "Red" to colour the best and worst times respectfully. *If you use other colours then I will have trouble reading them!!!* the other option is not colouring them, but its nicer if you do.



From post #1 on page #1


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 3-JianhanC

Goal: sub 5 avg
Average: 5:18.69

5:25.96, 5:15.99, (5:48.57), 5:14.12, (4:50.48)

Another sub 5! I love 7x7. Not bad average


----------



## Jakube (Feb 4, 2012)

*Round 3 - Jakube
Average - 5:53.94*

1 - 6:03.11
2 - 5:40.45
3 - 5:58.27
4 - 5:37.64
5 - 6:15.15

Race to sub 6


----------



## Zbox95 (Feb 4, 2012)

My new goal is sub 6. Results for round 003-Zbox95

Avg: 6:34.83

6:32.81,
6:33.60,
(6:11.76),
6:38.07,
(7:18.65)

Pretty good avg. During practice I got a 5:48 single. My pb mean of three is 6:18.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Round 3 - Choza
Goal - Sub 7
Average - 7:47.64*

1 - (8:19.50)
2 - 7:30.57
3 - (7:06.52)
4 - 7:59.69
5 - 7:52.66

mmm really bad.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 5, 2012)

New cube, so have to break it in.

*Average:* 8:34.92

1. 8:22.30
2. 9:04.38
3. 8:34.08
4. 8:43.91
5. 8:26.77


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 7, 2012)

10:10.66, (10:34.65), 9:47.70, (9:38.19), 9:44.53

Average: 9:54.30

Whoa... I thought I was slower than this xD

Well, my goal is to try and stay sub-10, and go for sub-9:30


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 8, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Well, my goal is to try and stay sub-10, and go for sub-9:30



Clearly not read post 1, page 1



Georgeanderre said:


> This is a multiple goal thread, More like targets, with the goal times being: 12 minutes, 10 Minutes, 9 Minutes, 8 Minutes, 7 Minutes, 6 Minutes, 5 Minutes & finally 4 Minutes



Yes I have added a few, but haven't had, and never will have the intention of having half minute intervals between any of them.

I will take "sub-9:30" as sub 9


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 8, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Clearly not read post 1, page 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Must've missed that, sorry. Yeah, sub-9:00 will we OK.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 3 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
JianhanC - 5:18.69​
*Sub 6*
Jakube - 5:53.94
mycube - 6:12.35
Zbox95 - 6:34.83​
*Sub 7*
Choza - 7:47.64​
*Sub 8*
Yttrium - 8:34.92​
*Sub 9*
Ninja Storm - 9:54.30​
*Sub 10*

*Sub 12*

*Target Beaters:*
Jakube - 5:55.00, 5:53.94 (2)
APdRF - 5:56.65, 5:53.92, NE (2)
Zbox95 - 6:48.53, NE (1)
Selkie - 9:59.12, 9:46.46, NE (2)​

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 4 Scrambles:*

1. 2L' 3U 2L' 2D 2F' 2R2 2L2 U' R' U 2B 2R' L' 3R' 2F' 2U' 2D2 U' F2 L2 U 2R' U 2B 2U' U' F 3U 3R2 3U' 2R2 F 3F2 D F' 2D 2R' D2 F 2U2 B' F' 2B' R' 2U L2 F2 2D2 F2 3R2 2F2 D' F2 3U' 3F' U B L' 3U2 2L2 R2 2U' B2 F2 R2 U 2D2 2F U2 D2 2B D' L' B2 3U 2L2 2F 2U' D2 3F 

2. 2D2 2U' 2R' L' 2D' R' 3F' B2 L' B2 D 2F2 3U R' 2F' 3U' 3R 2R2 2D2 3U2 D B' R2 2B 2U' D2 B U' F 3F2 U' 3U 3F L2 2D 3F 2U' B' D2 3F' 2B F2 L2 2B' U B 2B' 2F' L 2F2 2R' L 3F' 2D 2R2 3R' B D F2 U' 2R' 2B2 2D 2L2 3U L2 B' 2F' 3F' R F' 2R' R' L 2D' U' 2B' 2D' L 3U2 

3. 2D' 2U 2F2 U' 2B2 3R' 3F' 2F2 F D' 2L2 2B2 B 3R' 2F F 3R2 R2 3F2 2R 2L 2B' 3U' L2 2U' 2B2 2F2 3R U2 3R' 2R B 2D' 3R2 2R2 2B 2R2 L2 2B2 2L' 2B' 2R2 D 2F2 3R2 F' 3R2 D 2D2 U2 R2 F B' 2F 3R2 2B D' 2D2 F' 3R' 2U 3R' 2D' 3F' 2B 2L 2D' L2 2L D2 F 2L' 3U2 2R2 2L' U L 2D' 2B2 D' 

4. B2 3F2 2B' 2U 3R2 2R2 B' 3F' 2U2 3R R' L2 2B' F R' F2 R 2D' 3F' B2 3U' 2R' 2F2 2D' 3R' B' 2D' L 3F' 2U 3F 2F' 3U U B 2B D2 3R' L 2U2 2R U2 2D' 3U2 3R 2F2 2L2 R2 2B 3U2 B' L' F2 3F2 L 3R D' F2 U2 3R' 2F' B U2 F 3U 2F 3F 3U' U 2D2 2F' 3R' F' 2U' 2F2 F 3R2 R' 2B2 3U' 

5. 2L' D2 2L' 2B D2 2R2 2B2 L2 2R D2 2B' 2F R' 2R2 2L' D' B2 3F2 2R' 2F R2 2U' 3U2 2B 2L' 3U 2F' D' L2 2U2 3F D2 2B2 R2 2U' R 2F2 F2 D2 3F2 2D D2 2L2 2R L' 3F2 L2 2L 3U' D 2B 3U' 2D 2L B2 U 2R 3U2 B 2R2 D' 2R' 3U2 L2 2D' 2R' 3U L' F2 B2 D B' 2U D' U2 L2 3F' L 2L2 U2

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 16th February Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 4-JianhanC

Goal: sub 5 avg
Average: 5:34.68

(5:41.50), 5:33.79, 5:38.10, (5:09.65), 5:32.15 

Consistant, but really sloppy. Almost all had slow edges, centers were meh.


----------



## mycube (Feb 9, 2012)

I know i´m late..
*Round 3* - mycube
Goal: Sub6
6:21.78 5:51.47 (6:26.21) (5:46.30) 6:23.81 = 6:12.35


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 9, 2012)

mycube said:


> I know i´m late..
> *Round 3* - mycube
> Goal: Sub6
> 6:21.78 5:51.47 (6:26.21) (5:46.30) 6:23.81 = 6:12.35


 
I will add this tomorrow morning, 

But from then onwards, Late entries will just be ignored


----------



## Zbox95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Results for round 004-Zbox95

Avg: 6:07.94

(6:46.70)
(5:33.57)
5:49.45
6:35.81
5:58.47

I've been practicing quite alot recently, as you can tell from my sudden improvement. Although, three sub 6 times is very, very unsual for me. The 6:46 had a pop involving two pieces ending up on the floor and the 6:35 had bad edges.On the other hand, the 5:33 is pb by almost 15s and it had great centers and edges. My new pb Mo3 is 5:59.61, if you look at the middle three times. Anyway, Happy Cubing!


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 10, 2012)

Cube is still bad. But it's a bit better.

*Average:* 8:09.49

1. 7:54.68
2. 7:47.96
3. 9:05.11
4. 8:45.09
5. 7:48.69

EDIT: Just in practice on my own I got 6:45 single and 7:34 ao5.


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 10, 2012)

*Goal sub 8*
8:09.55
8:12.05 I had a pop that took me like 30 seconds to find
7:23.98
7:22.29
7:08.25

*Session average-7:38.61*


----------



## choza244 (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you sure about your goal sub 8? your goal should be sub 7


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 11, 2012)

choza244 said:


> Are you sure about your goal sub 8? your goal should be sub 7



That was actually my first ever sub 8 avg. of 5, I'm improving drastically in 7x7. Next time it will be sub 7.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 11, 2012)

*Round 4 - Jakube
Average - 5:54.31*

1 - 7:48.63 Had a little pop and couldn't find the piece.
2 - 5:47.94
3 - 6:08.47
4 - 5:46.53
5 - 5:25.96 Very nice!

Race to sub 6
(next week I'll race to sub 5)


----------



## choza244 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Round 4 - Choza
Goal - Sub 7
Average - 7:25.51*

1 - 7:41.14
2 - (6:38.51)
3 - (8:01.06)
4 - 7:38.27
5 - 7:52.66


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2012)

Horrible lighting+warmup solves :/

7:37.10, 7:13.97, 7:21.68, 7:57.80, 7:41.56.

Can't figure out average right now so...sorry.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Horrible lighting+warmup solves :/
> 
> 7:37.10, 7:13.97, 7:21.68, 7:57.80, 7:41.56.
> 
> Can't figure out average right now so...sorry.


 
7:33.45 avg.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 16, 2012)

*Round 4 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
JiahanC - 5:34.68​
*Sub 6*
Jakube - 5:54.31
Zbox95 - 6:07.94​
*Sub 7*
Choza - 7:25.51
RyanReese09 - 7:33.45​
*Sub 8*
thackernerd - 7:38.61
Yttrium - 8:09.49​
*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 16, 2012)

*Round 5 Scrambles:*

1. U D' 3U 2F R' B2 R 3R2 2B2 2R' 2U' D' 2R' 2B U' D 3U 2U L 2L2 2B2 3U 2D 2R' F2 3U2 2L' 3F2 2B2 R 2L' B2 F 3U 2L2 3F' B' 2B2 L2 B' 2R 2U2 2L 2R' 3F2 B2 U' D' 2B2 F2 3F D2 L' 2U 3R2 R 2L U' 2B 3U 3F' 2L' 2F2 2L' 2D' 3R' 2U 3U' R' 3R2 2D F U 3U 2L 3R2 3U 2F 2D2 2L' 

2. 2U2 R' 2L 3R 3F2 R' B2 2U R' 3R2 2R' F L 3R2 D 2F2 R 2F' F' 2D2 2B' U2 2B' U' D2 F' R 3F 2R F 2B' U 2L2 3U2 2U2 2B2 U2 L2 3R2 R 2D U 3R2 2D' B D' 2L' D' R' 2F' R 3R2 2D 3R' D2 3F' 3R2 U F2 2B' B2 2D2 3U2 L2 D L 3U2 2D B2 3R2 R' 3F' 2R R2 2L F2 2F' 2B2 3R' 3U 

3. F' R' 3U 2U L' 3R2 2L2 2F2 3R 3U' 2R' 3R2 F' 2L2 L2 D' 3R' R F' D 3R F2 2B' L2 2R' 2D2 2F' 3F' F' 2U2 F 2L 3U2 2L 2R 3U2 F 2F 3U R2 3F' R2 F 2R' 2D2 L2 2F 3R2 B2 F 3U2 2U' U 2L B F2 2B U 2L' F' U2 B2 2B2 3F2 2D 2L' 2B 3R 2U' 2F' R' L B2 2R' D 2B2 D B L' 3F 

4. 2R2 2F 3U 2B 2F2 2U' F R F2 2D2 3U' B2 3F2 2B R' L' F2 2B' 2F 2R B U' 2L2 F' R' 3R 2D2 D' 2U L 3R2 B' 2L 2B' 3F 2F2 L 2U2 F D' 3R B 2L' 2R2 F 2F2 2L' R' L 3F2 3U' 2R 2L' 2B2 3U' L2 3R2 2L2 3F' L2 F' R 3F 3U2 F' 2D2 F2 L 2R 2U' B2 D2 3F' F2 2B' 2F2 3U 2B 2D' 2B2 

5. R2 F 3R 2F2 D 2D2 2F' 2D' 2R' 2L' 3U 2B 2D2 2L2 2F' B2 2U2 2L' R2 3F2 2R' 3F' 2B 2D 3R 2R B R' D' 3R' 2B 2U2 3R 3F2 F 2F U' 2L D U B 2L 2U2 2R' L2 U 2R2 2F2 2R 2B2 L2 2D2 D2 R2 3F' R2 2B' 3R 2B' 3U2 2F B2 2B' F2 D U 2U 2R2 3U2 U 2D B U2 2R2 3R' 2U' 3R 2B2 3U D 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 23th February Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Jakube (Feb 16, 2012)

*Round 5 - Jakube
Average - 5:32.93*

1 - 5:06.85 - Very nice 
2 - 5:49.99
3 - 5:37.71
4 - 5:26.02
5 - 5:35.06

Now I feel constant sub 6, so Race to sub 5


----------



## mycube (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 5 - mycube
Goal: sub6

6:17.41 6:21.58 6:22.30 (6:22.43) (5:49.68) = *6:20.93*


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 5-JianhanC

Goal: sub 5 avg
Average: 5:13.19

5:03.42, 5:10.77, (4:51.81), (5:48.32), 5:25.39 

Last two solves ruined it. Another sub 5 :3


----------



## Zbox95 (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 005-Zbox95

I lost the times, but the avg was 6:28.48. The worst time was a DNF.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 5

Goal: Sub 8

Average: 9:32.91*

9:24.54, 9:07.98, 10:13.88, 9:47.59, 9:26.61


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 5 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
JianhanC - 5:13.19
Jakube - 5:32.93​
*Sub 6*
mycube - 6:20.93​
*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*
Selkie - 9:32.91​
*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 6 Scrambles:*

1. f2 u2 3r2 r' b B' U2 f b' D' r2 3u2 f2 D' U' L' b' F2 B R D F 3u2 R 3f2 U L' B' r u r' f2 R f' U2 3u B2 3f' F 3u 3f2 d L D U' 3r' B l' D' R2 d2 u 3u' r2 b2 R2 D2 U F2 R r' 3f' 3u B2 3r l b2 B' 3u2 l r b 3f' r' 3u' r' f B2 L F B2 L2 R2 l' F2 r2 d2 R2 r' 3f 3r' r2 D U L' f2 U2 F u R

2. 3u' U' R' L d2 r' 3u2 u' r' 3u2 3r' r2 D U L' f2 U2 F u R b' 3f2 B L2 U' L 3f R2 B R D F 3u2 R 3f2 U L' B' 3f2 F2 3r2 l' b2 B2 l' d b2 u' 3u2 R r L2 3u' u' d L d' F2 u B2 f d2 l' u d2 3u2 3f' R' b' R2 U u2 r 3u' 3r B' l2 F2 b L' B' b d u U' r' L 3f' L U2 3r' r2 D U L' f2 U2 F u R

3. R2 r b D' B d D 3f' d' b' u D2 d 3u2 r2 L2 B R D F 3u2 R 3f2 U L' B' R2 U' D' d' R F' 3f u r2 b D' 3f2 l' D2 F' L2 d L F 3f' 3u2 F2 R' U2 3r2 r2 d' 3f' U2 B2 3u2 u d l' U D' 3r2 3u2 R' F' 3r b D' F B' u2 l2 f2 u2 U2 3f2 B' U' 3u2 r' b' 3u l2 D2 U f2 U2 D2 R 3r' r2 D U L' f2 U2 F u R

4. F2 3f2 B R D F 3u2 R 3f2 U L' B' u' l2 r2 b2 L f B r 3u2 l R2 U D' L2 F2 r' d L d' U2 3r' r2 D U L' f2 U2 F u R R' B R D F 3u2 R 3f2 U L' B' F b l2 d2 f2 R d' U' b l d' D L' F' 3u' U f 3r F2 r 3r B2 U 3u2 l 3u' 3f f2 r' u2 l R2 B' r' R2 3f2 3r d B 3u2 R2 3f' F f B' 3r' r2 

5. 3u2 D 3f' l' b d2 u2 b' l2 d' 3r F2 B2 3r' D' B R D F 3u2 R 3f2 U L' B' R' D 3u2 l' L2 F2 b2 f2 3u' r' 3u b' B2 3r' r2 D U L' f2 U2 F u R R' f B' 3r' L 3u' L D2 3u R2 F' b' d 3r' b R 3r2 U' f2 L b 3f' l2 b' F2 D2 u2 B2 b L 3r d2 F b2 D2 f2 r2 b B' f u2 b' 3r r f' b 3r' B' 3f2 f r' u 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 1st March Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Jakube (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 6 - Jakube
Average - 5:31.31*

1 - 6:02.82
2 - 5:31.82
3 - 5:31.27
4 - 5:26.60
5 - 5:30.84

Race to sub 5

Lol Scramble: 



Georgeanderre said:


> 5. ...R R' ...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2012)

*Round 6 - qqwref
Average - 4:28.29*

1: 4:28.02
2: 4:15.59
3: 4:32.28
4: 4:24.56
5: 4:34.26

Comments - Not bad.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 25, 2012)

Not a lot I can do about that scramble... they were taken from aronpm's qq mirror, so I don't know what happened


----------



## choza244 (Feb 25, 2012)

You changed the scrambles format?? Now they cannot be added to CCT


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 25, 2012)

choza244 said:


> You changed the scrambles format?? Now they cannot be added to CCT


 
No, I have always used aronpm's qq mirror.


----------



## Zbox95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 6- Zbox95

Avg: 6:33.99

6:33.66
6:37.24
(6:50.15)
6:31.08
(6:17.41)

I havn't practiced at all, since I've been gone skiing.


----------



## mycube (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 6 - mycube
Goal: Sub6

6:08.25 (6:21.90) 6:09.88 (5:58.53) 6:02.31 = 6:06.81


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 6 Results:*

*Sub 4*
qqwref - 4:28.29​
*Sub 5*
Jakube - 5:31.31​
*Sub 6*
mycube - 6:06.81
Zbox95 - 6:33.99​
*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 7 Scrambles:*

1. 2F' 3L 2U' R 3D B' 3U 2U2 2L2 2B 3R2 2F' D 3F' 2D 3U' 2F2 3U 3L2 2D U 3B' 2D' F2 2R' 2B2 D 2B' R' D L 3U 3D' 2B' F 3R U2 B F2 3B D' 2L' 2F2 2D' 2F2 U2 3L2 3F' 2R' R2 2L2 3R2 3B2 2R' 2D F 3U' R' 3B' B2 2F' 3U B 3B 2D2 3R2 2D2 3B2 L2 3B2 2U 2R2 3R' 3B2 3U' 2F' 2U' B' 2B' L 2L 2U 3F' D' U2 F 3F2 2D2 2F' 3R2 3F2 3L R' 2D2 U2 3U' B F2 2D 2L2 

2. L' R' 3F' F2 2R2 2U' 2B' 3L 3F' 2F' L2 2B' U 2F' 3L L2 3U' B' 3U U2 2U B2 L' B2 3B2 2R R2 2B 2L' 2R' 2F 2B 3B D 3D U' 3R' 3U2 3B' 3F2 2U2 D' 3D' 2D2 F 2F' 3F 3L L2 2F2 2U2 2F2 F2 3B 2U' 3U' 2L' D 3R 3U' 2F' U' 2B' 2U 2L' 2B2 2F 3R 2F' 2D' 3F R 2R 2D2 B 3B2 2F F' L' 3L2 3R2 B2 F2 2D' 3U 2B' D2 2F' 3U2 2B2 B 3D 2U D2 U2 B 3R 2D2 R 3U 

3. 2D' F 2R L 2D 3U' 2U2 3D2 B 3B2 3U2 R 2D2 2B' 3R' D' 3L' 2L2 3F 2U2 L2 2R2 3D' R2 L 2D2 R' D' R 2F' 3R2 R' B 3L2 3R' 2F' 2L2 3D' 2U2 2L' R2 3B2 2L U' 3L' U' D2 L2 3B L 2L' 2F' 3R' D' 2D 3U 3R 3B' 2R2 3R2 2D2 2U' D B' 3R' 3B' 3R' 2D' 3F2 2D2 2F2 2B' 3B' F 2R2 L 3F 2R D' U' 3D' 2U F 2R 2F 2R' L2 3U 3D' 3F' U' D2 3U2 L U2 3D' 3R' 2L 2B2 3B 

4. R 2F' 3F 2U 2R' U 3U 3D2 L 2F' 3L' L2 2F' 3B2 2R2 U' B2 3R 3F2 B2 2R' 2D' 3D2 3L 3F2 2F2 2D' D 3U' 3R2 U' F 2L' 3D F 3D2 3U' 3L2 B2 2F F L' 3R 3B2 R2 3F' 3B2 L 3R 2R2 B' 2L' 3F2 2F2 2U2 2R 3F2 3D2 2L' 3D2 2R 2D' 2B U F' 3R' F' 2L' 3F2 U' 3L' 2U' 3B2 3F' U 2D2 3B' 2D2 L2 D 3B 2D' 2F2 2U' 2L U2 L' 3R2 2R' 2B2 2L' R' 2F' 3B' 2U 3R 2D2 U D 2U' 

5. 3F' 2D2 R B2 2B 3R 3D2 2R 2B' 2F' 3L2 D2 2U2 3B 2U2 U2 2F B2 R2 3U 3D' D2 2B 3F D2 2U 3R 2F' F2 D 2D R 3R' 3U2 2L' 3F 2U2 B 2B2 U D 2F 2R2 2D 3B 3D2 D2 B 2B 3R F' D' 3L' 2U' L' D' 2L2 R 3L' F2 2F' 3B2 2D' 3B' L2 2F' U2 3B B F' R 2U 2F 2D2 3U2 U2 2B' R' 3F' 2B' 3D2 R 3D2 3F2 2U' 3D' 2B2 3F 2F2 L2 3L2 U F R2 3F2 U' 3F' D' 2R 3B 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 8th March Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Round 7 - mdmrubik07

Avg: 6:27.95*

5:	06:25.37	
4:	06:20.62	
3:	06:33.07	
2:	06:25.40	
1:	06:39.04


----------



## Jakube (Mar 3, 2012)

*Round 7 - Jakube
Average - 5:20.34*

1 - 5:12.45
2 - 5:38.82
3 - 5:35.25
4 - 5:13.33
5 - 5:06.41

Race to sub 5


----------



## mycube (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 7 - mycube 
Goal: sub6

6:01.90 6:08.03 (5:59.80) 6:10.93 (6:11.22) = *6:06.95*
it´s ok


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 7 - Zbox95
Goal: Sub 6

Avg: 6:19.16

(6:02.08)
(6:37.17)
6:16.24
6:25.62
6:15.63

Pretty good. The 6:07 avg that I had a few weeks ago must've been very lucky, 'cause I'm not even close to the times I had back then.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 7 - Ninja Storm
Goal: Sub-7

Average: 7:32.56

7:36.04[1/5],
(7:48.44[2/5]), 
7:34.96[3/5], 
7:26.68[4/5], 
(7:16.14[5/5])


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 7 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
Jakube - 5:20.34​
*Sub 6*
mycube - 6:06.95
Zbox95 - 6:19.16
mdmrubik07 - 6:27.95​
*Sub 7*
Ninja Storm - 7:32.56​
*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 8 Scrambles:*

1. D' 2R 2U' 3B' 2R2 3L' 3B2 3U2 3L2 2R' 3B2 U L' 2F 2D 3B' 2B2 B' U2 3B2 3U' U 2U 3R2 U2 2B2 B' 2D' L' F2 2L' 2D' 3U B2 F2 3D2 3B 3F' 2U2 3L 3D 2L 3D' 2F2 3L' 3R' 2B U R2 3B2 2R 3F 2F' D' U F L' 3F 3L 2B2 2D' 2F 3R R' 2F U' 3B 3F2 2R R 3L 3B R F 3U 2L 2D' 3L' 2D' F2 3D 2R2 F' 3R' 3L' 2D' 2L2 3F2 3R2 3U 2F 2U' D2 B L2 F' 2U2 L2 3U 2B 

2. B2 D' L2 2D U' 3D' D2 2U' 3L2 2R' 2U' 2R 2U 2R' 3F2 U2 2U2 3B 3L' R L 3B2 2F R 3F2 2F' R 3F 3R 2U L' 2U' R' B2 2F2 2D2 U 2U 3U2 2B' 3L2 3U' U' L 2F2 2D 2L2 F' 3D' 3L' 3F 3U 2L2 D2 L 3U' 2R' 2D 2L2 3B' B F' 2L2 2U2 2F U2 3U' 3D 2R2 3L2 U' B 3F2 3R' 2F 3U 2D 2U' 3B' U' 3B' 2B' 3F 3R2 2L2 3L2 3F 2R 3U L 3R2 U2 L' 3D 2B' 2U B2 3U2 3B2 R 

3. R D2 3D 3U 2L' 2F2 B2 2D L' 3D2 2R2 2L L2 U 2B 3U 2L' 3D' 2D' 3F' F2 L2 3F 3B' 3D L2 2D2 2F D U2 L2 2U' 3L2 L' F' R U2 B 3B' 2D2 2R' 3B' 2B F' U 2B2 2L2 D' U' B' 2B 2F2 3U2 2R' F' 2R 2D2 3F' 2F' 2R 2F 3L 3B2 2L' D2 3F2 R 2B' 3B2 3L2 L2 2U F' R' 3F' 2U 3U' B 3U L D' 3B' 3U R 3U' 2R 2D' B' U' 2B2 3B 2U' 3F 3B 2B 2F2 D' 2R2 2U2 3B2 

4. 2D R2 3B2 2F2 3U2 R B2 3U 3B2 2U' 3B' 2L F' B 2F2 L' 2B2 L' 2B' 3D 2D2 2F 3R' F2 2R' 2U2 F 2U' 3D D' 3U' 3B 3F2 D2 3F' 2L' 3U2 3B U 2U 2B 2U2 B' R' 2R2 3U2 3D2 2L D 2U L 3B 2D2 2B2 B' 3R2 B2 3U2 F' 2U 3B2 3F2 L F2 2B R2 2U 2B 3R 3L' 2R2 R' 3B F 2F 3L' B' 2U 2L' 3B2 2L2 3F2 2F' 3B2 D 2D' 2R D' F2 L 3U2 3F' B 3R R 2L2 2R2 3U2 L2 2F' 

5. 2U 2R' 2U2 R 2F 3U 2D D 2L 2B' 2R' 2L2 2U2 2L' 2D' 2L 3F U2 F' R2 L' 2L B' 3L' 2B2 3D 3F2 L R' D' 3B2 2L 3R 3U U' 2L' 2U2 3U2 2R' 3U2 B2 3F 2U2 2R' 2B2 U F2 R 2B2 2R D' 3R' F2 2D2 3B2 3U 2U2 R2 2L' 3R 3D' 3B2 B 3D' L2 3B 3U2 3R2 3U 3R2 2D' 3D2 3U' D 2L' F' 2B 3U B 3U B' 2D' 3F2 U' D F' 2L2 3R2 3B2 2R' 2U2 D' 3L 3U' 2L 3D2 U' 2L 3R2 F 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 15th March Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Jakube (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 8 - Jakube
Average - 5:19.69*

1 - 6:10.98
2 - 5:57.96
3 - 4:55.84
4 - 4:49.82
5 - 5:05.26

Race to sub 5

Such a bad start.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 8

Goal: sub 5

Average: 5:23.02

5:31.83 
(5:43.82) 
(4:56.53) 
5:32.63
5:04.60 

Solves 1, 2 and 4 :fp


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 8
Goal sub 6
Avg: 6:09.22

(6:33.43)
(5:48.54)
5:52.44
6:13.58
6:21.54

The first and last solve had a total of 5 pops *sigh*


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Round 8 

Avg: 6:16.91*

5:	06:21.63	
4:	06:11.59	
3:	05:59.30	
2:	06:17.51	
1:	06:32.42


----------



## mycube (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 8 - mycube
Goal: Sub6

(6:10.55) (5:44.19) 6:00.84 6:00.86 6:03.16 = 6:01.62
always near sub6 but just near..


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round 8 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
Jakube - 5:19.69
JiahanC - 5:23.02​
*Sub 6*
mycube - 6:01.62
Zbox95 - 6:09.22
mdmrubik07 - 6:16.91​
*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round 9 Scrambles:*

1. F' 3D 3B' 2U' 2F 3U' 2F2 B 2R L2 2L2 2B2 F2 2F' R' 2F F2 3R2 3U' F 3U 2L' L' D 3D2 2R2 2F' 2L' 3U2 2F 3D 2L' F 3D' B 2R2 3D' F' 3D 2D2 3R 3D2 F' 2D' 2R' 3F2 U2 3U 3F 2F 3L 2F 3R 3U 3D D2 2D' 2B 2R2 3F' U' 3R2 2R L2 D2 3L2 D2 L 2F' B2 R' D 3U F' 2R B2 2R' 3D 3F 2B2 3L2 2R R L2 3B' U' 3U' 3B R2 F D 2L' 3U 2F' 3B 2L2 2R2 3B' L' 2R2 

2. 2L' F2 D' 3D2 2D R' D 3F' 2F 3L2 B 2L 3R2 U' 2R' 2U 3F2 F 3U2 2F2 L R2 2L' U 2R' D2 3U2 F2 3B2 2U' 2R' D2 3L' F' 2R 3F' 3L 3F' 2U' 3L2 3B U 3D2 2R' D2 3L' 2R2 D2 3L' 3F' 3L2 3R' B2 D 2F R 2U2 U' 3D' 3F2 2U' B' R' U2 L2 2D' 2L 2F' U' 2B2 2L 3R 3B2 L 2L' 3L2 R2 3B 2L 3U U2 3F 3U2 F2 3B2 2F' L 2U' L 2U' B' F2 2B 2L' 3D2 F' L2 3F2 2L' 2B' 

3. 2B' U2 3R 2R 3U2 2B 2U 3R2 D2 3D' L2 3D2 3L2 R2 D' 2B' 3D2 2U' 2F 2R' 2L' 2F 2L2 3U2 3L2 2L2 L2 D2 R' 2U 3R F2 2U' 3F 3L2 U 3D' D 3R' D2 2R' U 3U 3F 3B 3D' 3B D' 3B 3L2 2F2 2R2 3D 2L' 3R 3F B U' 2D2 2B2 3B' 3F' 3D' F2 3B' 3F2 3L2 2L U2 2L 2F 3L' R D 2D B L 2F' 2D 3U 3R' 3L2 2L2 D' 3B' 2L2 F 3F' 2R2 2F2 U2 2D 2L2 2B' 2D' D2 3U 2B 2F2 U 

4. 3F 2D 2B2 3R' 3L' F 3L F2 3B2 D' 3D 2L' 2U D2 2D' 3L' 3F 3D 2R' 3D2 2B' 2L' U 2L' 3L2 2R 3B2 3R' B2 3U' 3F 3R' 2B' F2 3R2 R 2L' 2B 3F 2D 2B F' 2U R 3U' L2 2D2 2F L2 3L2 3F2 2L' 2U R2 D' 2L' 2B2 2U F' 2F 3B' 3F B' 3L 3F' R 3L2 2D 3U2 3D2 3B' 3U 2B' 3D2 2B' 3F 2U' 2B' 3D' 3U' 2F L' 2B' 3D' 2L2 3R' 3L2 2R' 3B 2L 3F2 2R2 3B2 2D' B2 2B' R2 L 3L 2F 

5. 2D 3D U' 2F2 R D2 3L' 3R' 3B' 3D' B2 U D 2B 2D D 3B2 U 2R2 3R2 3U R2 U 3D' 2F2 3L 3F2 3U2 2L' 3L' L 2B' 3F' 3D' B 3U' 2L 2D2 2L' 2U' 3U' F 3D' R2 2U' 3L R' F 2B' 2D' 3D 2U B' 2D 3L2 2F 2D 2R' R2 2F 2B2 U 2B' L2 3F' 2F2 F 3L2 3B' 2D U2 3B2 L' 2R2 3R 3F L' 3B2 3D 2U2 D' 2B D2 3R2 3U2 D 2U L2 3D U' D2 B2 F 3L D2 B R' B' 2U2 3F 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 22nd March Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2012)

Round 9

Goal: sub 5

Average: 5:15.27

5:14.78, 5:13.83, 5:17.21, (5:35.72), (4:57.85) 

Quite consistant, but meh. I get 1 out of 5 sub5 solves nowadays, quite literally.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 15, 2012)

Round 9
Goal: sub 5

*Average: 5:14.28*

5:02.77, (4:45.11), 5:20.68, 5:19.38, (5:34.58)


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 15, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> *Round 8 Results:*
> 
> *Sub 4*
> 
> ...


 
I should join this just so there is someone sub 8 in here.


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 9 - Zbox95

Goal sub 6

Avg: 5:45.78
5:59.73
(5:30.38)
5:34.31
(6:04.19)
5:43.31

Awesome round for me! First sub 6 average, and better yet, no pops!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 16, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> I should join this just so there is someone sub 8 in here.


 
Feel free, I would do it as well but I rarely have the time to sit down and do half a dozen solves..


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 17, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> I should join this just so there is someone sub 8 in here.


 
I'm sub-8. I just couldn't do last week's round.

EDIT: Round 9
Goal: Sub-7

Average: 7:01.46

6:51.24 
7:04.92 
(7:08.99)
(6:43.99)
7:08.23

Comments: New personal best average of five and single 

That last solve killed the chance for sub-7. I got a lock-up on the last turn of the A-Perm, which took nearly five seconds to fix :/


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 19, 2012)

_James Ludlow_

Well I used to be well sub6, so we'll gor for sub 5

6.43.39 5.53.62 5.55.74 5.42.14 5.54.70 = *5.54.69*

_Comment - a long way to go._


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 9 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
Jakube - 5:14.28
JiahanC - 5:15.27
James Ludlow - 5.54.69​
*Sub 6*
Zbox95 - 5:45.78​
*Sub 7*
Ninja Storm - 7:01.46​
*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 10 Scrambles:*

1. F' 2L' 3L' 2U' 2L 2B 2F' 3D2 2U' 3F 2U 3U R2 2D' 2U' U2 3L2 3B' 2B' U 3U B 2R2 2L' D2 3L' 2F2 3R' 3D 2L2 L2 R2 2U' R B2 2F 2R' 3L2 D 3R B' D' 3F R B2 3B' U D' F2 L' 3B' 3F' D2 2F' 2R2 3D B2 U' 2L' 3F 2U2 U' 2L' 3R' D 3R' 2U2 2R2 2F' 2L2 2B2 2F B2 2D' R 3L2 U R2 3L' B2 2R 2F' F 2B 3R 2F 2B 2D2 U2 3U' 3L' D' 2R' 2B B2 3B 2F' 3U2 B' 2U 

2. 2U' 3D 3L R' F 2L 3U2 3B2 B2 3F 2B2 D R' 3U 2F2 3U2 U' L2 F2 3L2 2R 2U' 2B' 2U' B' 3D F 2B' 3U2 D 3F2 2F' D2 2D 2L' R' F 3L 2F 2D 3F2 U2 3D' 2B' 2L' 3F 3U' 2F2 2D 3R' D L R 2F2 3D2 3F2 2F2 L2 U 2D 3B2 3R 2D 3R2 3U2 3L L2 2F U2 B' 3D 3R B' R2 2F 3F 2U' 3F2 D2 3B2 U 2U 3U 2B' 3D' 2U2 R2 3L' L 2B' B2 3F R2 F' 2B' 3D2 2F' 3B' 3R2 2U2 

3. 2F2 3F R 3B 2U' U D B 3L 2R L2 D2 B2 L2 2D' L' 2U' 2D2 3U D F' 2U2 2B2 2R2 R 2L L' 3F U' 3L U 2B2 U2 3U' 2L U' R' L 3D2 3B B2 2R 3D2 R' 2F 2L 2F2 3R2 2L 2R R 2D2 R 3R 2D' B U2 2B 3F' U' F' 3F B2 3U 3D D 2U2 R' 3F U 2U' D 2R2 2F 2D' 3U 3D U 3B' 2D' 2R 3L2 2B' 2R L2 3U2 2U' 3B2 3U B 3R' B 2B2 2F D2 L' R 3F 2B2 B 

4. 2U2 B' 3B' 2D2 3F2 R' D' 2D 2R2 2F2 R2 3U 2F2 D B 2F' U2 B2 2B U' 2R' 2U2 B2 2D2 2F' U B2 3F' F 3B2 2U2 3L 3R 2L' 3D 2B' L' 3U 3R 3D2 B2 2L2 2D 3B' U2 F2 2B2 R' B2 U 3R' 3B 2D 3D 2U F D' F 2R L R 3B' 2R2 3R2 3B 3U' 2D R' B' 3D2 3U L2 2B' U 3U 2B 3U 3L R2 D2 R2 2D' L 3F2 3B 3R L' B2 3R 2R' 3U' 2L2 3L' 3U2 3F' 3U' 2U 3L' 3U 2F2 

5. 3B2 3L2 B2 3R2 3F 2R' F2 2F2 3F' 3D2 U2 2F 2L2 L' 3R2 3B2 3U2 2L' 3D 2D2 2F' 3R2 L 2U2 U' 2L2 B L 2U 2R' 3U2 D 2F 2R2 3R B 3F2 2D R2 F' 2U2 R' F2 2R 3B R' 3U 2L' 2B2 U' 2U' 3R 3D 2U2 F2 D F 2D2 3F' 2F2 3L' R' 2B2 3F' 3U2 2B' 3R' 3B 2F 2L' 2R' 3F2 2R' 3D' D2 3L2 2U D 3U 3B 2B2 2F L2 F 2F 2R2 2L' B U' 3D' F2 3D 3U B2 3R' R U' D 3D R2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 29th March Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

A little later than the norm this week.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 10:*

Race to sub 5:
Average: 5:33.05 

(5:25.54), (5:44.50), 5:31.09, 5:35.28, 5:32.79

So bad, but no time to practice.


----------



## mycube (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 10: mycube
Goal: sub6 

6:08.72 (6:11.16) 5:48.16 5:55.18 (5:38.38) = 5:57.38


----------



## APdRF (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 10: APdRF
Goal: Sub-5

Average of 5: 5:17.82
(4:56.03) 5:30.31 (5:45.68) 5:14.96 5:08.19

It's a pity that I got nervous after my first ever sub-5


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 10: Ninja Storm
Goal: Sub-7
Average: 7:15.18
6:49.76, (7:45.46), 7:26.68, 7:29.09, (6:34.86)

Man, those mid and high 7's really killed it :/

At least I got a new personal best single during warm-up


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 10 - Zbox95
Goal: Consistent sub 6
Avg: 6:02.57

(6:25.43)
(5:49.69)
6:18.53
5:58.84
5:50.35

Meh, could have been better.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 29, 2012)

*Round 10 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
APdRF - 5:17.82
Jakube - 5:33.05​
*Sub 6*
mycube - 5:57.38
Zbox95 - 6:02.57​
*Sub 7*
Ninja Storm - 7:15.18​
*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Mar 29, 2012)

*Round 11 Scrambles:*

1. B2 2L2 3F' 2D R 3R' U' R' 3R 3L 3F' 3B L' 3U' 2F 2U' 3D B2 3U' 3D2 2R 2U 2D' 2R D2 2D2 2U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 3F 2R2 3B2 2U' 3R' D2 3R B' 2R' 2B2 3D 3F' R2 D2 B L' 2L2 2R' 2U 3L' 3D 2U2 3L 2B2 3F' 3D 3F2 2U' U2 3U' 3B 2F 3F' D2 2R F2 3B 3L' R2 L 3D2 2F' 3L D2 2F2 2D 2U2 L2 3B2 

2. B 2U' 3F 3R' 2D2 3U B' U' 2D2 F 3U' 3L' R 3B' 3D 2F 3D' 3R 2B' R 2U' U2 3U' B' 2L' 3F' 2D2 2L 3R' 3B' 3L 3U' R' 3U' 2D B' U' F2 2B 3D' D 3F 2U' 2L L' 2R 2B 3R' 2U2 2B' 2R2 R L2 F2 D' 3L' U' 2B2 R' D L2 3D' 2U2 B2 3R 2D' 2B2 U 2D 2L D 2B 3L' 3D' U' 2D' 2L2 B' 3F' D' 

3. 2U 2R' L' B 3D' 2U2 F' 2D' R D' B' R 3D 2R 2D' L' 2F' B U2 B2 3L2 2D F2 3D' 2R2 3R 2L' 2F' 2L2 2U2 3R2 2R D 3F R' D 2F 3F' R2 U2 3D2 3F F' 3U 3R' D 2D 2L' 3R2 2U2 2L 2R2 2D 3R2 B2 3L L' 2F' 3B F' 3U R 2U' 2D2 3U U 2R D' 3F 2R' 3B 2R' U F 3F 2L U 3R 2U' 2R' 

4. L' F2 2U 3F' 2D L2 2B2 R' 3U2 2B2 3D' 2U2 R 2B U' D 2L2 F 3U2 3R2 R' B' 3F' 2B 2D L' 3F2 2U2 D2 3U' 3R 2U2 3D 2B2 R 3L' 2F 3B 2L' 2D 3F' B F2 2B 3L 2L' 2U' R 3D2 R L' F' U2 F 2U' 2R2 R2 U 3B' 3D 2L D2 2L' 3F 2U F' 3D 2L 2D2 L 3U2 3F2 2U2 R2 2U' R2 D2 L' 2R 2L2 

5. 2U2 L' F2 2L 3U B2 3R2 2U' 2B' 2R' F2 2U 2B 3U U' 2R2 3R 3D2 3L R 2B 3R 3F2 2D2 3U2 2R 3U' 3D' U' B 2U' 3U B U' 2U2 3L2 D 3D 3B' 2L2 3L2 2D' 3B' B 2B2 D' 2B2 2U2 2B' 3F 2R 3D 2L2 D R L2 3F 2B2 3R' F' 2L 3D2 2L' R' F 3R 3L' 3U' 3L2 2B 2U2 F2 R' 2B2 3B 3L' 3R 2F U' 2D' 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 5th April Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 30, 2012)

Results for round 11 - Zbox95
Goal: Sub 6
Avg: 5:44.65

5:34.45
5:54.04
(5:32.02)
(6:22.67)
5:45.45

If I get another sub 6 avg next week, I will switch my goal to sub 5.


----------



## mycube (Apr 1, 2012)

mycube
Goal: sub6

5:56.65 5:54.56 5:55.36 (5:59.31) (5:53.19) = 5:55.52


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2012)

Called away yesterday, and today, shall update this race when I can.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2012)

.. wiped -.-


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 12 - qqwref
Average - 4:08.25*

1: 4:16.78
2: 4:04.27
3: 4:16.63
4: 4:03.84
5: 3:57.46

Comments - Sub-4 single. Like a boss. (Done on the cubical 7x7x7.)


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 12 - emolover
Average - 4:02.90*
3:53.02, 4:07.19, DNF(1:08.29), 3:58.42, 4:03.09

Ugh... I hate my 7x7 so much! I promise I did every scramble wrong because of how much it popped during the scramble. The DNF was bigger than the car scene in Boku no Pico. 

Georgeanderre your going to have to make a race to sub 3 soon! 



qqwref said:


> Comments - Sub-4 single. Like a boss. (Done on the *cubical* 7x7x7.)


 
???

Is it a Shenshou? If so, I am jelly and you should make a review.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep, it's a Shengshou (what else? ). I hadn't thought of making a review, maybe I will though... Looks like I have some work cut out for me if I wanna beat your times.


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> *I hadn't thought of making a review*, maybe I will though... Looks like I have some work cut out for me if I wanna beat your times.


 
*I have never actually seen a video of the turning for the shenshou 7x7. Maybe I just live under a rock but I dont think there is a video of it. *

If it does anything like my dayan spring 6x6 does I'll be mid 3's.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 8, 2012)

There are already 2 videos of the SS 7x7 on youtube, but I'm waiting for someone fast to show how good is the cube, like qq xD, would be nice if you do a video, just a solve example or something like that.


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

The two videos are just a slow ass solve and the other is some meth head droning on about it and he doesn't turn it much. 

So I am going to wait until someone sub 5 does a review.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> If it does anything like my dayan spring 6x6 does I'll be mid 3's.


Well then. *Gives up*



choza244 said:


> I'm waiting for someone fast to show how good is the cube, like qq xD


lol, I haven't been fast at bigcubes since like 2010 XD

I'll probably do a solve+review tomorrow.


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Well then. *Gives up*


 
I would think you of all people wouldn't because of your sim times. Does a physical cube hold you back that much?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2012)

Apparently. We'll see what happens when I put more lube in and practice a lot more, but I doubt I'll ever get all that much under 4 minutes.


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 8, 2012)

Results for round 12 - Zbox95
Goal: Sub 5 min
Avg: 5:34.26 PB Avg

Times:
5:35.57
5:42.39
(5:17.46) PB Single
(6:19.75)
5:24.82

Awesome round for me! Although, the 6:19 had terrible centers and two pops


----------



## mycube (Apr 11, 2012)

mycube - Goal: sub6
5:52.71 (5:57.30) (5:30.06) 5:48.22 5:48.41 = 5:49.78


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 12 Results:*

*Sub 4*
emolover - 4:02.90
qqwref - 4:08.25​
*Sub 5*
Zbox95 - 5:34.26​
*Sub 6*
mycube - 5:49.78​
*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 13 Scrambles:*

1. 2U2 2B2 2D2 R' 2L' 2D L D 3U' 2U 2B' 3R' F2 2D2 2F2 F 2D2 F2 2D2 F 3F B' 2D L 3F2 B2 3U' B2 U2 3F' 2B 2D D U' F2 U' 3F 2L2 2U' 3R F' R2 2R 2U' 2B2 2F B' 3U2 2U' L' 2U' B D2 L 2B' R2 2F2 2D2 F' U' 2F2 2B' 2R' 3R' 3F 2U' 2B2 2R2 2D2 D' 2B' R 3R B F 3R2 U 3F' D' 3U' 

2. 3F' 2D2 2R 2B2 3R 2B F' 3U 2U' 2D 3R2 R2 2D2 D 2F L 2L' 2F' 2L U' 2U' 2F 3R' 2R 3F2 2F 2U' 3F' 3R R2 2F L 3U2 R 3R' 2D' B' 2F' D2 F2 2B2 3F' D 2D' B' 2U' 2R2 2L2 3U2 R2 3F F' 2D2 3F' 2L2 F U B' F 2R 3F2 2U2 2R 3F' B2 3U 3F' 2U2 3F B2 2L 2B' U2 F 3U' F2 B 2F2 L' 2R2 

3. 2R' D2 3F' 3R 2F' 2B 2D' 2F2 2L' 3F' U2 2R R' 2L F' D2 R' 3R 2U 2D' 3F' 2B2 B' L 3F' 2D' D 3R' B2 3U' R 3R2 3F 2R R' B' 2R L2 F R2 2D2 D' 2U B' 2L2 2R 2U' U 2B F2 D' R2 2R2 3U2 3F 3U L' D' B D B2 D2 U 2D2 2R' 2B' U R2 B F' D2 2R R2 L U' 3F' U2 2D' L2 3R' 

4. 3F' B 2F' D 3R' 3U F2 3F' 2L2 R2 2B L B2 2B U' 2U2 B U2 F2 2D' 2F' 2R 2B L' 3U2 B2 F' 2F2 3U L 3F R' 2B 3F2 2L F2 2L 2R' L2 3F' 2B2 2L R' 2R 2U' 3U2 2D' D2 F2 2R2 R 2L' L F' D2 3R 2R 3F' 2R2 2F 2R' F2 2U B' L B2 2L 3F' 2F' L 2D' 2R 3F2 R U' R' D' 3F 3U2 U' 

5. 3U' D2 R2 2L' 2U 3R' 2R' 3U' 2F2 3R2 2R2 U' R 2F2 2B F2 2L' 3R D' F' 2U2 B' 2U' 2D2 2F2 D R 2L 2F 2D 2B' 2F B 3R2 D 3R' 2U' R' 3F' 3R2 R 2R D2 L2 2R' 2F2 2L 2B2 L2 3F2 2L' L 3U2 2L' F 2D2 D2 3F2 3R' 2L' 2B' F D' 2L 2R' L2 B' 3F' F2 2R2 3U 3F2 D' R' 3U2 2L R' L' F 2D2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 19th April Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Apr 12, 2012)

mycube - Round 13
Goal: sub5 (single and after this Ao5)
5:58.94 (6:03.28) 5:44.68 5:32.83 (5:06.41) = 5:45.48

I´ll join the sub5 race now. Single, MO3(last 3 Solves) and AO5 PB 
Sub5 single is near!


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, you are improving fast mycube. Your single time is better than mine actually!


----------



## mycube (Apr 13, 2012)

Sometimes there are phases when I get better a lot in some cubes after a 'long' time without improving. for example big cubes the last days. in every big cube I did I got new PBs


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2012)

mycube said:


> Sometimes there are phases when I get better a lot in some cubes after a 'long' time without improving. for example big cubes the last days. in every big cube I did I got new PBs


 
Same, I improved 15 and 30 for 5x5 and 6x6 even when I was already pretty fast. I improve when I don't practice often.


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 13 Zbox95
Avg: 5:52.04

5:49.10
DNF
5:42.32
(5:26.21)
6:04.70

Still sub 6 despite DNF and minor explosion on the 5th solve


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 19, 2012)

*Round 13 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
mycube - 5:45.48
Zbox95 - 5:52.04​
*Sub 6*

*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 19, 2012)

*Round 14 Scrambles:*

1. L2 3F' 2D2 2B' 2L' D' 3R 3F B2 2D' B2 2F' 2D' L' 2F' 2U2 2D2 3F2 2B 2D2 R L D2 L' 2U' U2 L2 3U' 3F 2R2 U 2L' 2U' 3U' F 2D' R2 F' R2 L' 2L' 3F' F 2F2 3U' B' 2D' L' 2L' D L 2R F 3R' 2B' 2U D R 3R 2R U2 2U 2R' 2F 3F D 2B' 2D2 U2 L' 2L2 F2 2L' 2F2 B 2R2 2B2 D 2D' 2F2 

2. F2 D2 3R U D 2L 2U2 F2 R2 U2 3U' B U D2 2L2 2R' L2 D2 2B U 2R 2D 2L 3U' L' U F' 2R 3F 2D2 2L L' U2 2B 2U 2D2 3U' F' 2R B L 3R B D2 U' 2D' F2 3U L2 U' L' R2 2L 2U' U L 2U' 2L R2 L' 3R 2B B2 2U 3R2 2R' L' 2B' 2U2 2B2 3F L R2 F 2B2 D' 2U 2D' F2 2R 

3. 2U2 3F' 2R' U2 F 3R 2R' 3F' 2R2 3F 2R2 2D' 3R F R 2F2 2D' 2B' 2R2 3F' F2 D 2B2 3F2 U' 2L' R2 D2 3R' 2L' F' 3U B 3U2 B' 2F' 3U2 3F2 3U R2 U L' D2 F2 2U B' 3F' 2B' R' D2 L2 2D B2 2D2 2L2 U 2B' F2 3U' L' 3R D' F 2R 2L' 2U2 D 2D' L2 B R' 3R' D R2 F2 L' 3R 2F2 L2 D 

4. F 2R' 3R2 R' U2 2F 2B' R 2F' 2B 2L' 2F2 L 2U' F2 3R' 3F' U2 L' 3R2 2F2 F' U 3R' 2L' L D' L' 2L U' 3F D F 3R R 2L' D2 L' 3R 2L2 2B' 2F2 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F 3U 2B2 3R2 2D' U2 2B' 2R2 3F' F D' 2U F2 2B' U 2R R F' 2B2 U2 2B 3U F' 3R2 3F2 R U2 3U 2B' 3R D2 3R2 F2 U' B2 

5. 3F' U2 R2 B L U D 3F' 3U L' 2B 2D' 2B2 3R2 F 2B2 2D2 2U' R2 2F2 B' 2D2 L2 2D' 2U2 B' 3R' 2B 3U2 F' 3F2 L2 3U' 2R 2U 2L' D 2L2 D 2B2 B' 2F2 L' U2 2B' F 3F' 2U2 D 2R L2 U 2U 3F 3R 3F' D 2D2 3U2 3F2 B 3U U2 2B2 F R2 3F' 2L2 3R 3F' 2U' B' F 3R2 2F' 3F2 2D' B 2D' 2L 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 26th April Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 15 - Zbox95
Avg 5:44.35

5:48.94
5:33.46
DNF
5:50.64
(5:29.73)


----------



## mycube (Apr 22, 2012)

mycube - Goal: Sub5
(5:57.06) 5:54.83 (5:45.33) 5:54.05 5:50.33 = 5:53.07


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 15 Scrambles:*

1. B' R' 2D2 2L2 2D' 3R' 3U2 3R2 2B' 2R' 3U2 2D2 B2 2R' 3R' 3F' 2B2 3R2 3U2 2U 3R 3U' 3R2 U B' F' U' R2 2U U2 L2 2D F2 U' 2D2 3R L' R B 3R' F D 2U2 2D' R' 2R 3R2 2B 3U' F2 2L 2R2 3F2 3U 2R2 B2 2U' 2D2 L2 U L' 3R' 2D F2 R' 2B' F 2L2 R 2R2 D2 L' 2D2 D2 U 2B2 2R' 2D' 3U' D2 

2. F D 3R2 B D' 2D2 3U L B2 3R 2B 2U R F2 2F' 2L2 D 2F U2 2D2 2B2 3F 2R2 F2 B2 3U2 U2 D F2 2L' D F' 2U 2F' B' 3U2 F 3R2 2B 3R2 2U F2 2D R2 F2 2L' B F U' 3R' 2L L 2F 2L' 3R 2R2 F L' 2U 3U D2 3R 2L 2D' U D L' 3U 3F2 2B' 2U R U' D B2 2L' 2F2 2U 2B 2L' 

3. 2F' F U2 2F2 D' F2 2F' 2R' B2 R2 L' F' 3F 2L2 2F' 2B' R' 2B B' 2F2 2D2 2B' R 3U' 3F R' 2U D' 2B2 3U' L2 2B F' 3R2 2F 2L2 R' 2B 2F2 2D2 U2 L 2R2 B2 3R B 2U' U F U2 3U' 2B' 2D F2 B D2 2B2 3R2 L' F' L2 2D' F' 3U' D 2D' 2U 2L 2B2 B 2F U2 F' 2R2 2B' U 2L' U2 B 2B 

4. B' D' U2 2L2 2R2 F' R 2R2 D' L U' 2L' R2 2R2 3R' 3F 2B' 2L' U 2L2 2D2 2L2 3R' 2R' D' R L B2 3F U' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 2F U2 R U 2D2 2F' 3U 2L2 2B2 D' 2D 2R 2B' F2 3U D' 2D 2U' R2 3R 2F' 2L 3U2 2B2 3U2 2L2 2F' L R2 D L B' 3U 2R' U' 2U2 F2 2R2 U' 2R D' 2D' 2B2 3U2 R' 

5. D2 3R 2B' R' 2L2 2B 2U 2B' 3U' 2L' 2F 3U2 B2 F 2F2 2D 2F' 3U 2D' L2 U2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2R' F' R' 2F2 3R' R 2B R 2D L' R2 3R' 3F U' 2B2 L2 3U U 2B2 R B' 2F' R 3U2 D' L' 2D' 3R2 3F2 B 2B U 2R 2D' F 2L2 U L' 2U' 2F2 F2 3F U 3U2 2U2 D' R' L2 2D' U 2R L 2U 2R2 F R' 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 3rd May Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Apr 27, 2012)

mycube - goal: sub5
5:44.25 5:45.68 5:47.03 (5:47.83) (5:39.65) = 5:45.65


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like you guys need some competition to push you to higher levels...

20:18.09, 21:05.35, 21:03.99, (21:06.21), (19:26.42)

Avg = 20:49.14


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 30, 2012)

Round 15
Goal: Sub-6

7:04.65, (6:39.76), (7:07.44), 6:43.92, 7:05.07

Average: 6:57.88

I'm actually average just below 7:00 now, so I'm changing my goal(not that I haven't been here for a while )


----------



## choza244 (Apr 30, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, almost sub 7 xD.

Round 15
Goal: Sub 7

Avg: 7:01.47

6:31.77, (7:43.17), 7:33.46, (6:23.86), 6:59.19


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not going to participate this week because my cube needs to be restickered and I'm waiting for my cubesmith order.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 3, 2012)

*Round 16 Scrambles:*

1. 2R2 D' U2 2F F2 3U B2 R2 F2 3U2 3R 3U2 3F2 F 2D R2 3F 2D R2 B D2 B 2R 3U' U2 2L F' 3U' 2L B2 L 2R' 3F2 F 2D 2B F' 3F2 D R' 2F' F2 2R2 B F U' 2F' B' D' F 2D' B F 2R 2F2 L2 2U2 R2 U D2 2B 3F2 2L' 2R' 3F2 B' 2L2 F' 3U2 2D' F' 2L' B' U2 2U' B 3U' 2B 2L' 2F 

2. 3F L' 2D L 2B2 2L' U2 3R' 2L2 D' 2L 2D R L' 2B2 2D 2R' R' F 2D2 2U2 2B 3F 2D' 2L' 3R2 2U' 3R' B' 2D2 2L2 2U B' R' 3R 2F L 2U 3F2 B 2U 3F D 3U 2B' 2U' 3U 2D' F2 2R2 3R L 2L' 3U2 R2 2U' F R2 B' 3R' R2 2R U 2D2 3F2 2R2 2U' 2F F L D2 2L L R' 3R2 U' 2F' R2 2D' U' 

3. 3U F' U' D 2L' 2F B' L 3R' 2U' F2 2B' 3U' U' D 2L2 R' F2 2F 2D' D 3F2 2D2 2F' B2 R' 2F D 2F' 3U F' R' 3F D' B' 2B U 3F2 2D2 3F2 2B' R 2R2 F2 2R' B' R 2L D' 2B' D2 2L2 2B 2F D L' D2 2R2 2F2 2B2 3U 2D' B' D' 3R2 R2 D 3U F 3F2 2R' 2F' 2L2 U 2F' B 2U2 2B' F 2U2 

4. B' 3U' 2U2 2R2 2D D' 2F' 2U' F L D' 3U 3R 2L' L2 2U' 2R' 2B2 U' 2D 2U2 2L' F' R' 2F' R2 F' D 2R2 R' B' 3U' 3F' B2 3U' D 2L' 3F2 L2 2U2 3U U 3F' 3R' 3U B2 3U2 R 2D' 2L2 2F2 R2 D' 2U 3R' 2B' 3U2 2L' 2F2 F 2L' D' 2R' 2D2 3R 3F' D 2D2 2F F' 3U 2D' 2B2 2D2 F B2 U2 2L U2 2U' 

5. 3F 2R U 2L2 B U 2L2 2U2 2L F2 3U 2U2 2R2 L F2 U' D B2 3U 2B' F' 2R 2U2 L R' D2 2B' F2 R U2 D2 F' 3R R2 3F' B' 2F 2U2 3R' B' 3U2 3F 2D2 3R' D2 B F2 2L2 2R U 2B2 L2 2F' R' F' R2 2B2 R2 D' R2 2F' U 2R2 2U2 2L2 R' 2F' 3F 2L' B' 3F 2D' 3U' 2B2 3U2 2F2 D' 2B 3R' F2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 10th May Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Reprobate (May 5, 2012)

Round 16

18:21.02, (17:08.43), (22:21.86), 20:20.23, 21:03.92 = 19:55.06


----------



## Zbox95 (May 5, 2012)

I'm just going to post now. I don't think my stickers are going to arrive any time soon. So I'll be back when I'm back.


----------



## Skullush (May 6, 2012)

Round 16
Goal: Sub-8:00
*Average of 5: 8:19.23*
1. (8:58.34) 
2. 8:41.39 
3. 7:48.55 
4. (7:42.42) 
5. 8:27.75


----------



## Jakube (May 9, 2012)

Round 16: 

(6:02.52), 5:42.34, 5:48.36, (5:35.30), 5:48.65 = *5:46.45*

Official sub 5 mean, then a 4 week break = this


----------



## mycube (May 9, 2012)

mycube - Goal: sub5

5:49.00 (5:43.15) 5:45.46 5:45.31 (5:52.13) = 5:46.59

why do you not post any results?


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 9, 2012)

Round 16: Sub-6

(6:47.29), 6:27.02, 6:32.91, 6:21.23, (6:12.14): 6:27.05

Yay, new personal best


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 10, 2012)

*Round 16 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
Jakube - 5:46.45
mycube - 5:46.59​
*Sub 6*
Ninja Storm - 6:27.05​
*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*
Skullush - 8:19.23​
*Sub 12*
Reprobate​

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 10, 2012)

*Round 17 Scrambles:*

1. 2U L2 D 3F2 D2 2U' R2 F' 2B 2L2 2R 2D2 F2 2U 3R' D 2B D2 3F 2R 2L2 R2 3F' 2R2 L 3R 2L' 3U' 2B 2F2 3R' B 3R' R 2F2 F L' 2D2 2B 3F 2D2 2L' R2 2B2 F' 2L' 3R2 R' F 2L' F 2R2 2L2 3U 2D' B L2 2U U' 2F2 B' U2 B2 2D2 3R' 2U2 2L2 2B2 3U2 D' 2B U' L2 3U 2U2 U2 F2 2F' 2B D' 

2. B 3F 2B' 3U 2F' 3F2 3R' B2 2U 2B' 2R' L 3R 2U2 2B' R B R 2L2 2F2 3F2 2R2 U' 3R2 L' 2R U2 2L' 2F2 D 2R D' 3F' D' 2U' 2L 2U B' 2R R' 2L' 3F 2B' R 2B2 D' 2D B' 2D2 F2 D L2 2B' F B' L' R2 2F2 2D2 L2 3R2 2L2 R 2F' R' D2 R2 2L 2D2 3R' 2L2 2F' 2R2 2B2 U' 2B2 R' 2R2 3F 2R 

3. R 2F2 3U U R 2L' 2U' 2F' F' 3R' D2 3R D 2F 3R2 2R 2L' B 2R2 2U 3F' F2 2F2 2D' 2R2 2D L2 2B' U 3R2 2R2 3U L 3U 2U2 R' U R2 3U 2R2 U' 3U' 2R2 2F 2R L2 R 2F 3U2 L' 3R' B' L B 2L U L U F2 L2 D' F' 3F2 2L B2 2B2 F' L 2F 2L F2 L2 B' U' 2F' B' 2L' 3U2 3R F 

4. U2 2L 3F' L' 2D R2 3R' 2B' 3U 2D 2R2 2U 3F2 F' U B' 2L' F' 3R' 2L' 2F 2D2 2F2 F L2 2U 2R' 2D' 2L' 2D2 L2 U' 2U' 2F2 2D2 3R2 L2 2B2 F 2R U 2R2 D2 R2 2U' 2D2 B 3R B2 L 3R B2 3R2 F' 3F 2F2 3R2 F 2F U2 3R 2R 2B2 2F2 B2 R 2F' B' 2R' L 2U2 L2 F' L' D' R U R 2B2 F2 

5. 3U 2R' U F2 2B2 3U2 L2 B 2F' 3R F2 2L2 F' U 3R' 2F 2R 3U' D2 3F 3R2 2L' 2U2 F2 3U' 3F2 U2 3F2 U 2B F' R' 3F D 2L2 3R2 B 3F' D2 F' 2B2 B' 2L2 2F' 2U R2 2B' 3U 3R2 3F 2F 2D2 F L' 2F D B2 U D' R' 2F2 F2 3U F' 2F 3R F 2L B2 3R2 2F2 L 3U2 R 2L2 2F B2 2U' 2B2 2U 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 17th May Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

Next week will be a few hours later than usual, I have an exam in the morning.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 10, 2012)

mycube said:


> why do you not post any results?



The last few weeks there hasn't been enough results to warrant me posting them.


----------



## Reprobate (May 10, 2012)

Round 17

17:13.90, 17:53.71, (16:25.98), 17:06.91, (18:46.44) = *17:24.84*


----------



## Skullush (May 10, 2012)

I got a Shengshou and it dropped my times by like a minute and a half, so I'm changing my goal...

Round 17
Goal: Sub-6:00
*Average of 5: 6:48.42*
1. 6:54.01 
2. 6:54.17 
3. 6:37.09 
4. (6:56.40) 
5. (6:29.01)


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 11, 2012)

Round 17: Sub-6

6:50.73, 7:08.85, (7:09.02), 6:47.49, (6:17.13)

6:55.69

Grrr, still not good enough Dx


----------



## Zbox95 (May 12, 2012)

Round 17 - Zbox95
Avg: 5:44.27

(6:08.31)
5:38.67
(5:30.55)
5:58.83
5:35.30

I'm still getting used to my new tiles.


----------



## mycube (May 13, 2012)

I'll join this week as soon as my SS 7 arrives


----------



## Jakube (May 14, 2012)

*Round 17: Race to sub 5*

5:24.69, 5:21.81, (4:55.55), (5:45.74), 5:19.79 = *5:20.36*


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 16, 2012)

*Round 18 Scrambles:*

1. 3U 3R2 2D2 L2 2D 3F2 L F B D' L' D' L F2 R 3F2 2B F' D2 2L' 2D2 2B' D L2 D 2F2 R2 3R2 2R' 3U' L' 2D 2R2 2F U' B' 3F2 L' D' 2F2 B2 D2 U2 3F L2 2L2 F R 3U 2U D' 2L' 2B2 3U 3F2 F' D' 3U' 3R' D L 2F2 2D 2B 3R 2L 2D L' F2 3F2 U2 2R2 3F' 2F2 2D2 3R' 3U' U' D2 2U 

2. F2 2D2 2F' U B2 D' R 2B2 L D' 2F2 L' U2 L' 2U2 2R B' 3R F U 2D R' 2B2 U L' 3R R B' D2 2L' F2 3R F' B' 2B D L 3U2 2B' 3F F' 3R' 2B' F' L U2 2D 3F2 2B U B2 2B' 2F 2L2 2D R 2D' 2F' L2 2U2 2L 2U2 F' L' 2B' 3U B F2 D2 2B F R2 3F' 2L' 2B 3R 3U2 L2 F L2 

3. 2L 2B2 2U 3R' B2 D 2B2 2L' D2 2D' 3R' D2 2L2 3F2 D2 3R2 F' L' 2L2 2D 2B' 3R2 2L2 2F 2D 2L' 2B' F' 2F' B2 3F 2D 2U' 3F F D2 U' 2L 3R2 3F 2L 2U U' F' 3F 3U 3R' 2L2 R L2 2R2 2B' F' 2U2 L F2 3F2 3R U' L2 3U F R 3F2 L2 2R' R 2F2 3F' R' L2 B 2U2 U 3U2 3R 2U D' 2R 2U 

4. 2D' 2L 3U2 F D F 2R' 2F 2U2 3F2 U D2 2R' 3U2 2D R 2D' D R 2D' 3F 2L B' 2F 3F' 3R D2 2L 2D 3R2 2B2 F2 2R' 2F D' 2R2 B L 2R2 D L2 2R' 2F' 2U B' U' 2D 3U2 F 3R2 D2 3R' R' 2R U' 3U' 2U2 3F' R2 2D2 3R2 2F2 U2 R 2U2 L 2L' R 2R' 3R' 3U2 F2 3U 2D F2 2U 2B' 3R' 3F' 3R' 

5. 2R' U' 2F' L2 3R2 2F' R' 2F D' R2 2F 3U2 2B2 L 2U2 L 2B D 2U2 B2 3R 3F' F2 2L' 2B 3U' 3R 3F' 2D' L2 D2 2R2 3U L D' 2D 2B2 2L 2D' R 2R 3U2 3F2 2R 3F B D' 2R' D 3U' 2U2 B' F 2D' U B2 2U2 F' 3U' B U' 2D2 F2 2R' F2 2D B F2 R' L' 3F' 2F 3U2 L' 2B' U R 2D 2U2 F2 

Round starts Tomorrow around now(ish) and ends *Thursday 24th May Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

Posting Tomorrow's scrambles today because I have Exams most of the day and will not be able to post them as easily.

This will be the same next week and possibly the week after as well for the same reason. There will also be no results, also for the same reason.


----------



## mycube (May 16, 2012)

I parcipate at the last race. *Round 17*
mycube - Goal: sub5
5:43.13 5:42.30 (5:45.63) 5:39.05 (5:37.59) = 5:41.49

my SS didn't arrive so still with the v-cube..


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2012)

Round 18
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 5: 6:31.04*
1. 6:24.06 
2. (6:12.71) 
3. (7:00.99) 
4. 6:30.43 
5. 6:38.64


----------



## Zbox95 (May 17, 2012)

Results round 18 - Zbox95

Avg: 5:15.24

5:19.62
(5:01.62)
5:05.98
5:20.12
(5:38.35)

Amazing round for me! I don't think I'll be this good next week because I had some sort of magical flow today that doesn't show up very often. New PB single that would've been sub 5 if I hadn't gotten a G-perm at 4:55 at which point my hands were quite sweaty to say the least. The first three times make up a PB Mo3 at 5:08 aswell.

See you next week!


----------



## Reprobate (May 17, 2012)

Round 18

*Avg = 16:06.07*

17:11.21, (18:22.40), 16:08.57, 14:58.42, (13:33.50)


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 17, 2012)

Wow, you're doing well! In only a few weeks you've shaved 4 minutes off of your solves


----------



## Jakube (May 17, 2012)

Round 18

Race to sub 4

4:50.69, 4:57.21, 4:37.43+, (5:00.27), (4:26.68) = *4:48.44*


----------



## Reprobate (May 17, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Wow, you're doing well! In only a few weeks you've shaved 4 minutes off of your solves


 
I guess practice pays off, especially at my level. I did even better in the weekly competition.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 20, 2012)

Reprobate said:


> I guess practice pays off, especially at my level. I did even better in the weekly competition.


 
It does with 7x7, I went from 10 minutes down to 6 in a matter of weeks... doing barely any solves, maybe a dozen a week

I'm out of practice at the moment so have dropped to around 7 minutes but it won't take much to get back to 6 =)


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 21, 2012)

Round 18: Sub-6

(5:17.91), 6:18.95, (6:44.41), 5:54.94, 6:12.39 = 6:08.76

Yay, personal best single!


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 23, 2012)

*Round 19 Scrambles:*

1. F 2B' U 2B 3U2 F2 3F2 2L' 2B2 R 2F 2R2 2L2 3F2 F' R' U 3R2 L2 2B2 U' 3R' 2L D' R2 U' 2F' D 2U 2L' 3F 2D 2U' D 3U' 3R2 L2 3F 2B' B' 2U' 2B' 2R' D2 2L' 2R2 L R D' 3R2 2U D' 2D 2B' 2U' 2D' U' R' 2B B 3R 2B' 3U F B U B2 F' 3R' 2L 2F' R' 2B 3R2 R' 2R 2L 2B 3F2 B2 

2. F2 L 2U2 B 2R' D' F 3F2 L' F 2L 2B' 2L' F' 2U 3U' B 2R 3R2 B2 2R 2U' 3R2 2R2 F' 2B2 2R' B R' F 2U' 2L' B2 2F 3R' R2 B U R2 2R2 F 2L' 2R2 R 2D' 2R' F2 2L B 2R 2B' 2D' 2F 2R L D 2L' 2F' L 3F' U2 3R 2B' R D' F' 3R2 2F' F2 2B' 3U' 3R 3U2 2U' 2B2 2U' 3F2 2U 3R2 3F 

3. 3F' B 2L' 2D2 2U' L' 2F' 2R' 3F 3R2 2R' 3U 3F' 2B 2L 2D' 2U D 2R2 3U2 2L U' 2D2 2R 2D' 3U2 2R D' 2U 3F R' U' 2U' F2 B2 2F2 R2 B 3R 2L2 L' 2B2 3R2 L' R2 2U 2F2 2D' 3F2 L2 3R2 3F2 2D' 2F' 2B2 3F 3R U' 2B2 R2 2F L2 U R 2U 3F' R' 2D U D R' 2F2 2U B' 3R 3U2 3F 2U2 U 2F' 

4. L2 U' F R2 L' B2 F' R' 2D2 2F2 3F' 3U L 2U 3R L U2 D2 R2 2F 2R' 2D2 2U2 R' 2B 2U' U2 R D 2B' 2F2 2U' 3F 2L' 2B2 3R' R 2B2 2U2 2R 2L' 3F2 L' 3F2 2R 2B 3R2 R' U' D2 L' 2L' B2 L2 3R 2L2 D R 2D F' 2R2 F2 2U 2B2 F 2L2 R' 3R2 2F2 L' 3R F' 3F U 2F' R2 D2 R 3U 2R 

5. B2 R 2B 3R L2 2B L2 2U2 L' 2L2 3U' 3R2 D' R2 2U2 3R2 2F 2U D2 3F 2U' 3R2 3F2 U 2L2 B' R2 3F' 2F2 R2 F R' 3R D' 2R2 U2 D2 2F D' F2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' 2R2 2B2 L2 2L' 3U' D' B2 U2 2U' F 2L 3R2 2D2 L' 3U' 3R 2L' B 2B' D2 3U 2F 2D 2L2 2B2 3F' 3R2 2R' 2B2 R' D 2F2 2D' R' F2 

Round starts Tomorrow around now(ish) and ends *Thursday 31st May Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

Posting Tomorrow's scrambles today because I have Exams and will not be able to post them as easily. There will also be no results, for the same reason.


----------



## Skullush (May 24, 2012)

Round 19
Goal: Sub-6:00
*Average of 5: 7:03.12*
1. 7:11.09 
2. (6:39.00) 
3. (7:27.76) 
4. 6:45.30 
5. 7:12.96 

Ugh...


----------



## Reprobate (May 24, 2012)

Round 19
*Avg = 14:59.99*

15:03.78, (14:33.86), 14:52.89, (16:47.27), 15:03.31


----------



## mycube (May 25, 2012)

(5:12.69) 5:36.75 5:36.08 (5:38.94) 5:31.11 = 5:34.65
i think the SS7 is a bit better than the V-cube after breaking in


----------



## henkka (May 28, 2012)

Round 19

Goal: sub 12

avg *12:56,57*

13:54.80 
12:28.52 
(14:00,82)
(12:18,57)
12:26,38

Just recently started to speed solve 7x7. 
This is actually my first avg of 5


----------



## Jakube (May 28, 2012)

Round 19:

(4:53.92), 5:01.57, 5:02.68, 4:56.34, (5:05.75) = *5:00.20*


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 31, 2012)

*Round 19 Results:*

*Sub 4*

*Sub 5*
Jakube - 5:00.20
mycube - 5:34.65​
*Sub 6*
Skullush - 7:03.12​
*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*

*Sub 12*
henkka - 12:56.57
Reprobate - 14:59.99​
*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 31, 2012)

*Round 20 Scrambles:*

1. 2D2 2B' B' 3F L' U2 B D2 2R 2L 3U D2 2F 2L2 2R2 3F2 D' 2D' 2F2 2B' 2L' 2R' 2B' F2 2U2 B2 3R2 2F R2 B' 2F2 L R2 2R2 2B2 3U' U 2R2 B2 U' 2L F' 2B' 2R2 3F2 L' D 2D U' 2B 3U L2 2R' 2L' 3U D' 2R2 3F 2R' L 2L2 F2 2B2 3U2 2F' 3U' F' D2 2D' U2 2L2 2D B2 2F 3F R 2D2 B 2F' 3R' 

2. 2R D F 2B' 3F D' 2U2 3U2 2L R2 2D2 B' 2L U 3R B' 2R2 3R2 3F2 2U2 2B' 2R 2B' L' B' 2B' 3F2 3R' 2B' 3U2 2B D2 R 3R' F2 2F 2D' 2B2 2R 2L' 3F 3R' 2U' 3U' D2 2D B' U' B 2F2 2D2 2B' 2U2 U2 D 3U2 2L' 3U2 2U2 2F2 2D2 F B L2 F 3R B 2L' L' B2 3R 2L2 D' 3U2 U2 3F D' F R F' 

3. 2L' L' 2F 2D 3U2 2L2 U F' 2R' D 3U' U 2U 2D' 2R' R' 2B L 2U2 R' 2F' 2D2 2B 2F' B 3F' U L2 R' 2L' U 2R L' D2 U R' 2L2 2U2 B' R 2U2 D B2 3R 2R 2D2 2L' 2F2 2D' L2 F' 2B2 3U' U' 2D' B' 2F' U 3R 2D2 F2 2F R' 2D U 3R' 2U2 3U' B' 2L' 2F 2U R B 2L F 3U2 R 3F R' 

4. 2B2 R' U L2 2U 2D2 B' 2L' U R2 2L 2B2 2D' 3F 3U 2U D 2R' R' F 2F2 U2 3R' U' D2 F D2 2U2 B' 3R' 3U' 3F 2F' B2 2U2 F' L2 2R' 2D L 2L' U 3U' 2F D' B 3F2 2D' R B L' 3F D2 R' 2B2 3U 2D' 2U2 2L' 2U 2R 2U' U2 2B2 3U' 2D F2 L2 B' 3R' L2 2U2 B U2 B' 2L' R 3R' B2 R2 

5. 2D' 2L' D' R' 2L 3F D' 3F' F' R 2R' U' F U' 3U' L R' 2R U 2R 2U R' 3R' 3F 3U L 2B2 L2 D2 F' 2U2 R2 D2 B' 2D2 2B2 R F' 2L' 2D2 3F' 2B2 2U 2R' 2D 3R2 2B U2 2L2 2F D2 U' R 2L2 2D U' 2U2 2L 3U 3R2 2D2 2L' B' F 3R 2D' 2R 2B' L' U2 2L' 3F' 2U 3U' 3R2 2U2 2R2 2B' U 3U' 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 7th June Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (May 31, 2012)

5:35.03 (5:41.11) 5:38.55 (5:22.97) 5:25.55 = 5:33.04
Goal: sub5


----------



## Skullush (May 31, 2012)

Round 20
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 5: 6:52.46*
1. (7:28.70) 
2. 6:55.36 
3. 6:48.54 
4. 6:53.48 
5. (5:25.53) 

5:25 is PB... By a lot


----------



## Zbox95 (Jun 1, 2012)

I couldn't participate last week because of my final exams. I will post for round 20 on June sixth.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 2, 2012)

Zbox95 said:


> I couldn't participate last week because of my final exams. I will post for round 20 on June sixth.


 
I understand, I have had to post scrambles a day early the past two weeks for the same reason, Exams are more important than cubing.

EDIT: I don't have time to sit down and do 5 7's anymore (more like the parents hate cubing and during every solve, without fail, they have to ask me a question) but I did manage to do one today and that was a 6:11.58


----------



## Jakube (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 20: Race to sub 4

4:45.12, (5:02.13), 4:56.58, (4:22.47), 4:40.90 = *4:47.53*

Finally a good average again.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 20
Goal: Sub-12:00

(14:25.03), (12:50.05), 14.21.63, 14:13.82, 13:52.28 = *14:09.24*


----------



## Zbox95 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't post today (2012-06-6) even though I had promised it. I had completly forgotten that today was the National day of Sweden, which is where I live. I was busy the entire day


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 20 Results:*

*Sub 4*Jakube - 4:47.53

​*Sub 5
*mycube - 5:33.04

​*Sub 6
*Skullush - 6:52.46

​*Sub 7*

*Sub 8*

*Sub 12
*Reprobate - 14:09.24

​*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

Horrible new editor -.-


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 21 Scrambles:*

1. 3U 2R 2U' U2 2F2 2B' U 2L 3R' 2B' 3R' L' B 2D 3U 3F' 3R' 2D2 F2 2D 2L2 R' L' D' 3U 2B2 2R2 3R2 B 3F 3R' 2F2 D2 R B 2B 3U2 R' 3U' 2L' F' R' U2 D2 2F 2U 2B2 2U F2 D B2 D2 L' 2F2 F 2B 2L2 3R' 2F2 2U2 2R2 D' L2 2L F' 2R2 3U' 2B' 2L D2 U2 F L R D' R' 2B2 R 2U D2 

2. 2D 2L' B F' 2D' 2B 2U' 2B 2F2 3R2 D' 3F D2 B2 2L' 2U U' R' 2L2 U2 2F' U F' 3R 2L' U 2U R2 2U' 2F 2R 2D2 F' D' R' 3F' 2D U' 3U2 D2 2L 3F2 F' 2U2 L 2B2 2R' 2B' 2F 2L' 2D2 F 3R 2L' L' 2F' L' D 2B' B2 2L' 3U U L2 F' U' R 3U B2 2L D' 2L2 3R2 F' 2U B 3U2 2D' F' 2L2 

3. 2L2 D 3U' F 3R2 3F2 2F' 2B' L2 U2 2B2 2D 2L' 3R L' D 2B F 2R D' U' B 2D' 2R' 2U' 2D B2 2L' 2B2 B2 3U F2 3F' U' 3F F 3R 3F' 3U B' 2R2 D2 2U' 2R F R' D' B2 2L2 F U2 3F2 3R' 2D2 2F2 B R' 2D' 2R' R' 2B2 L2 2U2 F 3U' 3R2 D' F B' R 3F2 2U 2D2 L D 2L' 3R F 2U L 

4. L D 2U2 3F' 3U' U 2U' 2F 2L 3R2 3F L U2 B' 2R 3U L 3U B2 2D' F' 2R' F L' 3F2 2B R2 3R2 3U2 B 2R2 D' 2R2 R F' B2 3R' 3F 3U' L2 F B' 2R' B2 R' 3U2 2R2 2F' D2 R2 3U2 B2 2B2 R' 2B' D2 2U' R2 3F' 3U U' 3F 2U2 D' 2D2 2L' F L2 3R' D2 L' 2D' 2R2 2L' U B2 3F D 2L2 D' 

5. F' 2B2 2D' R U2 3F2 2D' 3R 2F 2D 3U 2R' 3F2 D2 3R 3F 2R' 2L 2D2 R 2B' R2 2D' 2F2 3R' 2D2 R' L' 2R' D2 R' 3R2 2D L2 3F 2F' 3R' B2 2B' L2 2R2 2L' 2B2 D 3R' 2B' 3F' 3R' F2 R' 2B' 3R U' 3U' D2 2B2 2D2 2F2 B 2R' 2B' R D2 2L2 B' 3U 2F2 2D' F 3R 3F 2L 2R' U' 3U' R' 2D 3R 2D2 2R 2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 14th June Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

I really do hate this new editor...

EDIT: scratch that last, got the old editor back


----------



## mycube (Jun 7, 2012)

mycube - Goal: sub5
(5:18.30) 5:15.18 (5:05.02) 5:13.19 5:12.53 = 5:13.53
I already had a sub5 average of 5. But the last day i got no sub5 :/


----------



## Zbox95 (Jun 9, 2012)

Round 21 - Zbox95
Goal: sub 5
Avg: 5:24.81

5:19.94
5:33.10
(5:14.51)
(DNF)
5:21.38

Glad to be back! The DNF had a large pop at edge parity and I decided to not finish the solve since it was already over 5:30 at that point.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2012)

Zbox95 said:


> Glad to be back! The DNF had a large pop at edge parity and I decided to not finish the solve since it was already over 5:30 at that point.



Nice to see you back  I should have time to do this weeks solves... just don't hope for all that much  Sub 7 maybe

(probably the biggest maybe in the history of ever)


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I was just too tired this week. I almost didn't want to post these times after last week's improvement 

16:57.65, 16:09.50, (14:53.19), 16:57.09, (17:07.82) = 16:41.41


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 22 Scrambles:*

1. 2B' 2U 2L B 2F' 2L' 3U' 2F R2 2B' 2U 3U' R2 2B2 2L2 B2 2R2 F L 2R F R 3R' 2R2 2L' B' 2D B R B' 2D2 D 2L2 2F2 2L B 3U' U 3R2 U2 3U2 R 2D F2 3U' D' U 2F2 2L 2B2 3F2 R 3R' U2 B' 2B 3F2 3R2 2D' F' 3R2 2R 3U2 B' 2F 3F2 R2 2U' 2F' 2U2 2B U2 2F2 2B' 2L 2F2 2R' L 2F' U2 

2. 3R2 D2 2F D' 2U 2F2 2L 2U2 2R2 3F2 2F2 2L 3F2 L' U2 3U 2U 3R 3F2 3R 2U' 3R' F R F L' B2 2B' F 2R' 3F' R' 3R' F2 3F' R' 2L' 2U2 D2 R' F2 2D R2 3R' 2B2 2U2 R 2B' D 2L2 2R' 2F2 B' R' 2D' R2 U2 2U2 D' 3F2 2U' 2L U 2R2 3R' R2 2D' B 3F2 3R 2U2 B2 U 2R2 F' 2D D B' D 2B' 

3. F2 3R' 2R2 F2 3U2 2U 3F2 3R2 R2 2L' 2B2 U2 2R2 2U B2 3U B2 F D' 2U' F' 2F2 U 2B2 L 2D2 3R2 U R2 B2 D' 2U' 3U 3F' 2B2 R 2U2 L 2R2 3R' 2F L 3U D B2 F' 3U 2U 2B' 3U R2 L 2L' 2F2 B' F' 2D L' 3F2 U' 2U 2L B2 3F 2U2 2L B2 3U 2B' B D F2 D' R2 2L' L2 2U U L 2B' 

4. 3F 3R' U' L 2F' B' D2 3F2 L2 D 2U2 2F' 2U' 2D 2R2 2U2 3F2 R' L' 3R2 2F U F L' B R U' 2L' 2D2 2L' U2 B2 2D' 3R' 2R L' R' 2U 2D2 2L 2R2 U' 3U 2L' 3R B 2F R2 U' 2R' 2L B' 2R2 U B2 2L 2B2 D F2 D' 2L2 B 2L2 3R2 2R 2B2 R' F2 2R2 D 2R2 L' 2F' B2 D L' 2R U2 L 3R 

5. R' L2 2D D 3R2 2F 2U2 3F' 2B2 3R2 2L 2U2 2L' L2 3U' 2D' L' U' 2U L2 3R 2D2 D2 2L' 2U' 3R' L' 2U 2R' U' 2D 3R F2 L2 2L2 3F2 R B 2U 3F2 2U' R 2B 3R U' 3U2 2B 2D' F L 2L' 2F2 2U2 F' 2F 3F2 3R2 2B 2D2 L' B2 2R 2D 3U' 2F2 U D2 3F' B2 F' 2D' D2 2F' R' 2B2 3U R' 3U' F2 2F2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 21st June Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

Late because my old HP laptop had its HDD corrupted a few days ago


----------



## mycube (Jun 16, 2012)

Goal: sub5
5:08.80 5:13.29 5:17.41 5:07.98 5:05.32 = 5:10.02
hmm..


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 20, 2012)

*Round 23 Scrambles:*

1. 3F2 3R2 3F2 2F R 2B' B 3U2 2D R' 3F' 2F 2D2 2L2 R' 2R' 3R2 F2 2R2 2D2 F' 2R D2 2D' B' 2F2 3F R' D 2L' R' 2B' 2L' U2 F2 2R2 D2 3R' U2 2R 3U U' 2R2 B' L R D' 2R2 2U' 3U 3F' 2B2 2F F 2R 3F 2D F2 3U' 2B' 2R' B' U 3U 2L' B 3F2 2R2 B R' 2D2 3U2 2R2 2D 2U2 F R 2F' 3R' 3U 

2. U 2F F' L 2B U 3U' R2 3R 3F' 2L' 2B2 B' 2L2 D2 F2 3F' D2 F' 3F L' 2F' F' 2B' D2 2F D' 2R2 2L2 2U U2 F D 2F' 2L2 B2 L' 2L2 2R' F2 2F 3F' 2R D2 2U 3F 2U2 D R2 2U2 2L 2B' L2 F' L' D' 3R' 3U 3F' 2R 3U D' 2U F 2R 2F 2R' 3F R' D' 2U' 3U' U 2F' U2 2L 2R L 2D2 R2 

3. R2 B 2U' 2F F2 3R2 L 2U2 2F' 2U F2 U2 2L' 2B2 L R2 2R 3R2 B' 3F2 2B2 R' 3R2 2R L2 2U 2R 2F' 2U L R 2B' B 3U2 2B' D2 2B B 3F2 F 3U 2R2 D U 3R 3U' B 3R2 B2 2L' 3F 3R 2F2 2D 2F2 U2 B2 L' 2D2 R 3F 2F 2R' F D2 2B' 2L 3R' F2 L' 2L2 2F' 3U B2 2D' 2B2 U B 2L2 2U 

4. 2B2 B 3U D 2B' D2 2F L2 3U' 2L2 2B2 3U D2 2U F2 R2 3F' 2B L 2U2 2D' D' U' 2B' 3R' 2L2 2R' R' F 3R 2L' 2F2 2D' 2R' F' L' 2R2 2U L2 3F 2U' 3R' R 2U 3U2 B2 2B' U2 2U L2 2U L2 2L R2 3R2 2R D2 2B' U 2U R' 2L 2U' 2B2 2F U 2D' 2L' 2F L' 2R 2D' D F2 B' D2 U2 3F2 F 2L2 

5. 3F2 3U2 B' D2 B2 3U D' R 2D2 D' 2F2 2D' 3F' D 2U' 3F' D2 3F' 2F' 3U2 L2 2F' F' 2U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 2F D2 2B2 R2 B' 2L2 R' 2R F' 2L 2D' 3F F B' U 2D' 3R' R2 U' 2U2 3F2 U2 2R B 2B2 2L' 2B' L2 U2 R D R2 U2 2B2 3U' 2B' 2D2 2B' B 3R 2L2 3F2 2U2 3F2 3U 2F2 F2 2L 3R U' L2 

Round starts tomorrow around now(ish) and ends *Thursday 28th June Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

This weeks scrambles are early because my new laptop has had the same fault as the last... getting it exchanged at the weekend 

I am also posting round 24's scrambles this week because I will be in Switzerland next Thursday and unable to post them.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Round 24 Scrambles:*

1. 3R 2F 3F' D 3F' 2F2 3U D2 2U U2 2D L' 2F' 2D 2R' 2B 3U' F' B' 2R 3F' 2R' D2 3R' 2B' L' D' R2 L 3R' 2U' 2B 3F2 U2 B2 2D' 3F' 2R' 2L D2 2L' 2F2 F 2L2 3F' 2L' 2D' 3U 3F2 D R2 U 2B2 R2 2U U2 2R2 2D2 B2 3R 2B 2L2 U 2D2 F2 2D2 B F' 2L 2D 2F 3U' 2U2 L2 U' D2 2D2 L2 2L' R 

2. 3R 2R' U2 2F' 2U' 2B2 L F R2 D 2L' 2D2 D' L2 2D D' 2R2 3R' U 2U' 3R L B' 3R2 2L2 D' L2 3F L2 2R' B' L 3F2 2B D 3F' 2L' 2D' D2 2B F 3U' 2R2 U' 2B 2U 2L2 L2 F2 2D' R' 3F 3U2 U 2L 3R' 3U2 2L' 2U 2F' L2 2L' 3R2 F' 2U' 3F' U 3U2 2D 3R' U' B2 D 2L D2 2D F' R U2 F' 

3. 2F' 3U L2 2B B2 3U 2F B2 2B 2R' R 2B2 2D 2R2 2B' 2U 2F2 3U' 2D' 2B' 2F F 2D' 2U2 B' L2 F 3R' F B2 2U' 3F' 2D D' 2F' L 2F F' 3U' 2R D' R2 3U2 L 3F2 D 2B2 2F D R' F' 2D' B' D 3R2 B2 2U' R' 3R 2F' D2 3R B R 3U2 U 2U2 2R R2 F' 3F 2R2 3R 3U 2F2 3U2 2R 2U F2 B2 

4. R U 2L' 2B' F 2R' L2 2F' U2 R2 2B' 2R' 3R2 3U2 R F' 3R' 2R2 3U' 2U2 2L D2 2U 3R2 3F2 L 3R D' 2F' 2B' 2R2 2B2 2R' 2U2 3U2 U F' 3U2 D2 2B 3R' 2D2 D' U2 3U' 2F 3F2 B 3U 3F' U2 3R2 B' 2U' D 2B R' 2F2 U2 3U2 B' 2R2 F2 B L' F 3F 2R U' 2F 3U2 U' 2L2 3U2 F2 2F' U L' D' 2F 

5. D2 2B2 B2 3R F2 B 2D U 3U 2R2 3F2 3R D' 2L' 3F 2D 2U' 2F 3F 2R 3F' D' 2R2 2D 3F D 2U' B' 3R' 2B 2U2 F 3U 2F2 3U' 2U D' L 2L2 2R' 3R2 2F L2 2L 2U 2F 3R2 2U F' 2R' U 2F' 2D2 F2 2F2 R2 U2 2R 2D 2F' F 2B' R U' L2 2L2 F2 2L' D R2 3R2 3U2 U 3F 2D2 B2 2R2 2U' 3U' R 

Round starts Thursday 28th and ends *Thursday 5th July Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

*Do not do these solves until the correct week.*


----------



## mycube (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 23: Goal: sub5
(5:14.90) (4:46.97) 4:57.56 4:54.34 5:01.50 = 4:57.80
finally a Sub5 AVG here  pb, too


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 24, 2012)

Round 23: Goal: sub5
6:06.28 
5:53.03, 6:04.36, (5:29.33), (6:24.46), 6:21.45
This average felt really bad.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 24: Sub-5

(5:47.54), (5:02.68), 5:08.05, 5:09.78, 5:13.57 = 5:10.47

Not bad, getting better.


----------



## mycube (Jul 1, 2012)

4:59.84 (5:17.30) 4:56.75 (4:55.61) 4:59.75 = 4:58.78


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 25 Scrambles:*

1. 2L2 U 2L' 3R2 R B2 R' F R B' L2 F L U 3U' D2 2B R2 U2 3F' 2L2 F2 D' F 2F2 2R' F' 2F2 2B U' L 2F2 3U 2R2 D2 2L' 2F2 B2 2B2 3R' 3U 2F 3F' U' 3R B' 2F' 2D2 3U' 2B' 2U 2R' D' 3F 2R2 2F 3U2 L 2U 2D' D2 2F' U 2F 2L2 3U F' 3R2 L' D2 R' 2D 2U2 2F' D2 3R2 2U2 2F' 3R 2D 

2. B 2B2 2F' 2D' 2L F' 2D' 2L2 2U' R B' 2R' 3U' D2 B' 2B' 3F 2F2 2L2 F2 2U D 2R2 2B' R2 U 3U' 2D2 3R2 2U2 3R2 L 2D' 2R' 3R' F2 2R B' 3F' 2L' 2D' U2 L 3R' 2D' D' R' 2U' 3R' L 2B2 L' 2F' L' 2D2 D' 2L' U 2D D2 3U 3R2 2F' F2 L2 3R2 U2 2B' L R 3U B' D B R B' 2R B 3U' 2L2 

3. B 2U 2D' B U2 2D' 3R' 2D 2U' 2R' L' 3U2 R' D 2U2 R' 3R 2F2 2R2 F2 2F 2R' F 2U2 D F' 2U2 2F2 3R' 2L' 2D' 3U 3F F2 U' 2R2 2D2 L2 D U F2 R 3R' 2L B2 3F 2L L' R' U' 3R2 2B2 R 2F 2D' 2L U2 2U' 2F U2 F 2U2 3R' 2B R 3F' 2U 2F 3F2 U2 3R' F' 2L' 2F' 2R B' L 3U 2B' 3U' 

4. 3R2 L2 F2 B' 2B' 3R B' U' 3U L2 2F' 2D2 2B2 2F 3R D2 U 2R2 2F' 2D' 2B2 B 3F' R2 U B' 2R' 3F2 2D' 3U' U 2F2 2R L' F L' 3F 3R B2 2D 2B' 2R D' 3F' 3U 3F' 3R' 2F 3F' D' 3R D2 3F2 U' R' 3F D 2L 3F' 2F' 2B2 F2 2R2 3R' F 3R2 2D 2R' 2F2 2R2 2L2 L 2F2 2L2 U' 2B2 3R2 2F2 2R 2L 

5. 2L 2R' L' 3R 3F' 2L2 2D' L2 D2 F' L' U' 3F' 2R' D' L 2R 3U2 3R2 2F' 3F F' U B2 2B' 2U2 2F2 2B2 3F2 B2 2D 3F2 2U2 R B2 2B' U B' 3F2 2U2 U 2R' R' F' 2B' U' 2L' 2U2 3U R' D2 U2 F' 3U' U 2R2 2B' F' B 3F2 3U F' U2 3F2 3R 3U' R 2L2 D 2D' 2B 2U' 2L2 2R 3U F2 3F2 2F 3U 2U2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 12th July Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Jul 7, 2012)

Goal: sub5(3/3)
(5:06.55) 4:57.58 5:00.03 (4:41.03) 4:59.75 = 4:59.12
nice single 
next goal: sub4:30. my pb single is 4:38


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 25

Sub-5(0/3)

5:26.20

5:25.58, 5:23.64, (5:02.62), (5:35.27), 5:29.37


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 12, 2012)

*Round 26 Scrambles:*

1. F' 3D 3B' 2U' 2F 3U' 2F2 B 2R L2 2L2 2B2 F2 2F' R' 2F F2 3R2 3U' F 3U 2L' L' D 3D2 2R2 2F' 2L' 3U2 2F 3D 2L' F 3D' B 2R2 3D' F' 3D 2D2 3R 3D2 F' 2D' 2R' 3F2 U2 3U 3F 2F 3L 2F 3R 3U 3D D2 2D' 2B 2R2 3F' U' 3R2 2R L2 D2 3L2 D2 L 2F' B2 R' D 3U F' 2R B2 2R' 3D 3F 2B2 3L2 2R R L2 3B' U' 3U' 3B R2 F D 2L' 3U 2F' 3B 2L2 2R2 3B' L' 2R2 

2. 2L' F2 D' 3D2 2D R' D 3F' 2F 3L2 B 2L 3R2 U' 2R' 2U 3F2 F 3U2 2F2 L R2 2L' U 2R' D2 3U2 F2 3B2 2U' 2R' D2 3L' F' 2R 3F' 3L 3F' 2U' 3L2 3B U 3D2 2R' D2 3L' 2R2 D2 3L' 3F' 3L2 3R' B2 D 2F R 2U2 U' 3D' 3F2 2U' B' R' U2 L2 2D' 2L 2F' U' 2B2 2L 3R 3B2 L 2L' 3L2 R2 3B 2L 3U U2 3F 3U2 F2 3B2 2F' L 2U' L 2U' B' F2 2B 2L' 3D2 F' L2 3F2 2L' 2B' 

3. 2B' U2 3R 2R 3U2 2B 2U 3R2 D2 3D' L2 3D2 3L2 R2 D' 2B' 3D2 2U' 2F 2R' 2L' 2F 2L2 3U2 3L2 2L2 L2 D2 R' 2U 3R F2 2U' 3F 3L2 U 3D' D 3R' D2 2R' U 3U 3F 3B 3D' 3B D' 3B 3L2 2F2 2R2 3D 2L' 3R 3F B U' 2D2 2B2 3B' 3F' 3D' F2 3B' 3F2 3L2 2L U2 2L 2F 3L' R D 2D B L 2F' 2D 3U 3R' 3L2 2L2 D' 3B' 2L2 F 3F' 2R2 2F2 U2 2D 2L2 2B' 2D' D2 3U 2B 2F2 U 

4. 3F 2D 2B2 3R' 3L' F 3L F2 3B2 D' 3D 2L' 2U D2 2D' 3L' 3F 3D 2R' 3D2 2B' 2L' U 2L' 3L2 2R 3B2 3R' B2 3U' 3F 3R' 2B' F2 3R2 R 2L' 2B 3F 2D 2B F' 2U R 3U' L2 2D2 2F L2 3L2 3F2 2L' 2U R2 D' 2L' 2B2 2U F' 2F 3B' 3F B' 3L 3F' R 3L2 2D 3U2 3D2 3B' 3U 2B' 3D2 2B' 3F 2U' 2B' 3D' 3U' 2F L' 2B' 3D' 2L2 3R' 3L2 2R' 3B 2L 3F2 2R2 3B2 2D' B2 2B' R2 L 3L 2F 

5. 2D 3D U' 2F2 R D2 3L' 3R' 3B' 3D' B2 U D 2B 2D D 3B2 U 2R2 3R2 3U R2 U 3D' 2F2 3L 3F2 3U2 2L' 3L' L 2B' 3F' 3D' B 3U' 2L 2D2 2L' 2U' 3U' F 3D' R2 2U' 3L R' F 2B' 2D' 3D 2U B' 2D 3L2 2F 2D 2R' R2 2F 2B2 U 2B' L2 3F' 2F2 F 3L2 3B' 2D U2 3B2 L' 2R2 3R 3F L' 3B2 3D 2U2 D' 2B D2 3R2 3U2 D 2U L2 3D U' D2 B2 F 3L D2 B R' B' 2U2 3F 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 19th July Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 26, goal: sub 4

5:00.11, 4:42.04, 5:29.58, 5:00.45, 4:50.51 = 4:57.02

tired.


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2012)

goal: sub4:30
4:55.89 (4:59.15) 4:56.44 4:47.16 (4:43.17) = 4:53.16
pb average


----------



## Gabig (Jul 18, 2012)

My first solves today and first in this race 
race to sub 7 

Average: 7:03.87

1.	(7:41.75)
2.	6:57.77	
3.	7:22.05 
4.	6:51.80	
5.	(6:24.13)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 27 Scrambles:*

1. 2U2 3F 3R' 3F 3U 2F' R 2U' L2 2D2 U2 3U L D2 2F 2L B 3R' 2D' 2R 2F' U' L' 2L' 2U U2 D 2F 2U F' 2B R' F2 3R2 F 3F2 2F2 2R2 B L2 2F2 D' 2F2 B 3F2 R' B2 2R' 2B' D2 U 2B 3U2 3R' R' B' 2B L D' 3R' 2R B 3U L2 2B 3R2 3F 2L R2 U' 2L2 R 3U2 3R F' U2 2U' 3U F 3U' 

2. 2L' U2 2D2 2B2 2R2 L 2D' 3U' F2 3F D 3R2 D F 3R2 F' 3R' U' D2 B2 2L2 3F2 3U2 2B' B2 2F' 3F 2L' U' L 2L2 3F 2D' D2 U 2U2 2B 3F2 B 2U 2F U2 3U' 3F 2L' L2 B2 2B' L2 F R2 B' 2L2 3U2 R2 B R F' 2B D' 3F 2B 2D U2 2R2 2U' L2 2L 2R U' L 2U2 L B' 2D' 2F D2 2D2 F' R' 

3. 3F 3R' F U 3F' B 3R 3F' 3R2 2D' 2F' 3F B' L2 D2 2B2 F R 2D2 B D' L D U F 2F2 2U' U 2F' 3U B2 R 2L' 2R' F' 2D 2L2 2U2 B 3R F2 U D L' 3R' 2U2 2R2 L B2 2U L 2B2 U2 R' L2 F' 2B2 2D' 2B2 R L2 2R' 2F2 R2 2U' B2 D 2F' 3F' 2R 3R 2D' R' 2U' R' D2 U' 3R' 2F' 2L 

4. L2 2B L' B R' 3F 2R' 2D2 2B2 B 2F 2R R 2D2 3R2 L2 U' R 2D' F2 B2 2D D B 2D F2 3F' 2B 2R 2D' 2L2 3F R 2F' U' 2R' D2 2U' 2F2 B 2D' 2R' B2 2U' F' L 2B' 2R2 2U2 2R 2U2 U F2 2B U' 2L' F D 2R F 2F 2U2 F U2 2D 3R D 3F' 2F' 2B' R D2 B R 2U 2L 3R' 2D 3R' L' 

5. 2B L' R2 2D2 2B2 2F U' 2B L2 3R' 2U2 3F F B' 3U R B U2 2L2 3F' 3R2 U' L 2B F2 D 3R' 3U2 B2 3F U' 2F 3R2 3F B' 3U2 R U 3U2 D2 3R2 2F 2L' 2U 2B' 3U 3R2 L' R' U 2U2 3U' 2R2 3R' R2 B F U' 2B2 D2 2F' D2 U2 R' U2 2F' F2 3U' 2U2 2B 3R U2 2F' B2 D L R 2B2 U' F2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 26th July Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Jul 19, 2012)

Goal: sub4:30
4:57.22 (4:53.06) 4:57.88 (5:03.02) 4:55.41 = 4:56.31


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Goal: sub-5

5:14.39, (4:58.54), (5:39.36), 5:07.83, 5:30.55= 5:17.59

Gah, inconsistency


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 26, 2012)

*Round 28 Scrambles:*

1. 3R L2 2U2 2F' 2B 3R2 2D L 3U' 2U' 2L2 3U2 2F' D' F' 3U' 3F 3R2 3U2 2U L 3U2 2R' 2F2 2B' D 3F' 2U' R' D2 2D2 2B' 2U2 3R' 3F' 2L 3F U2 3U F' 3R2 2B 3R' F R 2U2 U L 2B' R2 2U' 2L' 2F2 U' 3R F' 2U2 2L2 F 2D 2U2 2B2 U' 2D R 2F2 3R2 D U2 B2 F2 U' 2L' R' F' R2 3R 2F B' 2D2 

2. D' 2R U2 2U2 2F2 2U' 3R2 L 3F' R 2B' B2 2R' F' 3F 2U D2 2F2 D' B L2 R2 2F L2 2D' 3F' 3U 2L' 3U2 F 3F 2B 2D' 2U' U 2B F 2R2 L' 3R2 R2 B2 R2 2D U 2L 2R2 U B2 U' 3U F L' 3U2 3F2 3R' 2D 3F 3U' B2 F' R' B' 2U' 3F 2L' 3U 3R' 3F2 2L2 3U' 2B2 F' L' 2D' 2F2 2L' 3F 3R 2R2 

3. 2B2 2L' D 2R2 R2 B' 2U 2D F 2U2 2L' 3R2 2D D 2L B U 2R2 3R2 2F2 2R2 2D' 2R2 2D2 D2 2U2 R' 2L' 3F R' U2 2B' 2R 2U' 2B' 2D' 2U 2B2 B U2 F L2 2L 2U L 2U2 2F F' 2R 3R 2B 2U2 L' U' L U2 B 3F2 3R' U2 R' 2F' U' 3U' 2L L' F' L2 D2 3F2 3U' 2D 2R 3U2 2F 2U2 F 2L2 D2 F 

4. B' U 2R 3R' 2B' 2D' 2R2 2D' 2R D' 2U 3F 2B' U2 D R2 2D' 2L2 3U2 L F' 3F 2R F 2F U2 3F2 2L L 2D' 2R' 3U 2U2 L' B' D2 2B2 U' 2R 2L2 2U 3R' 2L2 2U' 2R B 2F 2B 3U2 3F' 2F' 2R 3F U' D' 2F2 B 2L B 2L L 2F F' 3U2 B 3R 2F 2R U R2 U' F' L 2L 3R U' D 3U R2 2F' 

5. B' 2D' 2R' F2 2B' 2D' B L2 F' 3U' U 2U' 2R' 3F' 2F R' 2L2 B 2D' 2B' D B' D 3U 2F' B' 3R 2U' F2 2U2 3R R2 D' 3R2 2F' D' B' 2L L 3U2 3R' 2B2 B2 2D L' 2U' 2F' 2B2 3F2 2L' U 2L 2B2 D F' 2R' L' D' R' 3U' F 2L' 3F' 3R' 3F2 F R F' 2B2 U' F2 3U 2B2 R L' 2U 3F F L' 3F' 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 2nd August Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Jul 29, 2012)

4:51.27 4:57.22 (4:48.68) (4:57.93) 4:54.61 = 4:54.37
Goal: sub4:30


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 31, 2012)

Goal: Sub-4

4:44.06, 4:57.43, (4:26.12), 4:43.98, (5:01.03) = 4:48.49

Dang, PB average AND single


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 3, 2012)

*Round 29 Scrambles:*

1. 2U L2 D 3F2 D2 2U' R2 F' 2B 2L2 2R 2D2 F2 2U 3R' D 2B D2 3F 2R 2L2 R2 3F' 2R2 L 3R 2L' 3U' 2B 2F2 3R' B 3R' R 2F2 F L' 2D2 2B 3F 2D2 2L' R2 2B2 F' 2L' 3R2 R' F 2L' F 2R2 2L2 3U 2D' B L2 2U U' 2F2 B' U2 B2 2D2 3R' 2U2 2L2 2B2 3U2 D' 2B U' L2 3U 2U2 U2 F2 2F' 2B D' 

2. B 3F 2B' 3U 2F' 3F2 3R' B2 2U 2B' 2R' L 3R 2U2 2B' R B R 2L2 2F2 3F2 2R2 U' 3R2 L' 2R U2 2L' 2F2 D 2R D' 3F' D' 2U' 2L 2U B' 2R R' 2L' 3F 2B' R 2B2 D' 2D B' 2D2 F2 D L2 2B' F B' L' R2 2F2 2D2 L2 3R2 2L2 R 2F' R' D2 R2 2L 2D2 3R' 2L2 2F' 2R2 2B2 U' 2B2 R' 2R2 3F 2R 

3. R 2F2 3U U R 2L' 2U' 2F' F' 3R' D2 3R D 2F 3R2 2R 2L' B 2R2 2U 3F' F2 2F2 2D' 2R2 2D L2 2B' U 3R2 2R2 3U L 3U 2U2 R' U R2 3U 2R2 U' 3U' 2R2 2F 2R L2 R 2F 3U2 L' 3R' B' L B 2L U L U F2 L2 D' F' 3F2 2L B2 2B2 F' L 2F 2L F2 L2 B' U' 2F' B' 2L' 3U2 3R F 

4. U2 2L 3F' L' 2D R2 3R' 2B' 3U 2D 2R2 2U 3F2 F' U B' 2L' F' 3R' 2L' 2F 2D2 2F2 F L2 2U 2R' 2D' 2L' 2D2 L2 U' 2U' 2F2 2D2 3R2 L2 2B2 F 2R U 2R2 D2 R2 2U' 2D2 B 3R B2 L 3R B2 3R2 F' 3F 2F2 3R2 F 2F U2 3R 2R 2B2 2F2 B2 R 2F' B' 2R' L 2U2 L2 F' L' D' R U R 2B2 F2 

5. 3U 2R' U F2 2B2 3U2 L2 B 2F' 3R F2 2L2 F' U 3R' 2F 2R 3U' D2 3F 3R2 2L' 2U2 F2 3U' 3F2 U2 3F2 U 2B F' R' 3F D 2L2 3R2 B 3F' D2 F' 2B2 B' 2L2 2F' 2U R2 2B' 3U 3R2 3F 2F 2D2 F L' 2F D B2 U D' R' 2F2 F2 3U F' 2F 3R F 2L B2 3R2 2F2 L 3U2 R 2L2 2F B2 2U' 2B2 2U 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 9th August Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*

Otherwise elsewhere engaged most of yesterday, apologies for shorter round. Although having looked at the calendar for next week I am busy again so don't expect it early.


----------



## mycube (Aug 4, 2012)

Goal: sub4:30
4:50.84 (4:58.41) 4:55.75 4:43.63 (4:10.50) = 4:50.07
single, MO3 and Ao5 pb


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 5, 2012)

Goal: sub 4:30
4:27.90 4:29.76 4:46.32 (4:22.71) (4:56.48) = 4:34.66
last solve was double parity =(


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 6, 2012)

moseythepirate said:


> Goal: sub 4:30
> 4:27.90 4:29.76 4:46.32 (4:22.71) (4:56.48) = 4:34.66
> last solve was double parity =(



Double parity... On a puzzle that doesn't have any parity. OK, that makes sense.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 6, 2012)

4:58.13

5:11.12, 5:04.85, (5:11.50), (4:38.40), 4:38.43

Eh.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 9, 2012)

*Round 30 Scrambles:*

1. 2U2 B2 2U 3F2 3U F' R2 2L' 2U' 3R2 B 2R' B' L2 2L 2B D' 2R' 3R R2 2B2 3F' 3R' L' B' 2U2 2L U2 3U2 2R R' 2F2 3U' 2F2 2U L 2L 3R R2 2D2 2F 3U2 U2 2D 2F2 3U' 2F R' 2F' 3R' U' 2U' 3F' 3U 2B' U2 2L' F 2D2 2U' F2 L2 2L 2R' 2U' B2 2B2 D2 3U' F' 2R' 2L2 U' 3R2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2D' 3U' D2 

2. 3F2 2D D 3F 3U2 2U' D R 3U' U' 2F R 2B' 3F' 2L 2U' R 3F2 L' 2B' R' 2L2 2D2 D R' D' 2B2 2F2 U' 3U2 D' 2R' 2B' 2R2 2D 2R 3R' F U2 3U' B D2 2R D 3R 2L2 2F2 2R2 2U B' 3R 2B' U L D2 2U' L2 2B' 3U2 B 2L2 L D' R2 2L F 2U 2R' 2F 2D2 D2 F 2U2 R' 2U' 3F2 2F 2D2 U 3R2 

3. B2 3R R' 2U2 D' 3U 3F 2R 3U 2B' L 3F' B' 2D U R' B2 3R 2D B' L' B L2 2R 3U F2 U2 3F2 2R 3U2 2F2 2B B2 3F 2L' 3U L U' 3U' D2 B' 2B' U' B2 3F' 3U F2 2R 2F' B' 2D 2R 3R 2F' 3F2 B' 2D2 D L2 U' 3F B2 2B' 2L 2D B' R 2D' 2R L 2L2 3U2 2D 3F 2R2 2D B2 3F R2 2B' 

4. F2 2L' 3F' 2B 2F U 3U' 2L B 3U' 2B' F2 L' 2B2 2D2 U' 2F' F2 3F' R' 2D2 U2 L 3R' F 2R L' U 2R2 U' F2 R2 2B' 2R2 3F 3R 2D R 2D' 2L2 3F2 F 2D D2 3R 3U 2D' F' 2U' 2L' D' 2F 2U 3R2 3U2 L 3F' 2F 2R2 F 2U' R' 3F 2R' 2D L R' 2L' 2F R' L D R' 3R' 2L 2D2 F 2D2 R' 3U2 

5. 2L B' 2R' B2 2R F' 3F B2 3R D B L2 3U' 2D' D B2 F2 D' 2L' 2U2 2F 3U2 3F D2 3F2 2F 3R D 2R2 2L2 2B2 3F2 2U2 2B2 2D U' R 2U2 2R' 3R L D' U2 2B' B 3F 2U' 2F' 2B 2U2 U' 3R2 2U 2D2 2B' 2F 3F' L' 2D2 2B' 2U' 2R2 2F' D2 B' 3U' U2 L 3F' 2L' 2U 2F2 3F' R' 2F' 3U 3R L2 2L 2R2

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Thursday 9th August Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Aug 11, 2012)

(4:56.46) 4:56.31 (4:47.00) 4:50.25 4:55.05 = 4:53.87


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 16, 2012)

*Round 31 Scrambles:*

1. 3F2 3R2 3F2 2F R 2B' B 3U2 2D R' 3F' 2F 2D2 2L2 R' 2R' 3R2 F2 2R2 2D2 F' 2R D2 2D' B' 2F2 3F R' D 2L' R' 2B' 2L' U2 F2 2R2 D2 3R' U2 2R 3U U' 2R2 B' L R D' 2R2 2U' 3U 3F' 2B2 2F F 2R 3F 2D F2 3U' 2B' 2R' B' U 3U 2L' B 3F2 2R2 B R' 2D2 3U2 2R2 2D 2U2 F R 2F' 3R' 3U 

2. U 2F F' L 2B U 3U' R2 3R 3F' 2L' 2B2 B' 2L2 D2 F2 3F' D2 F' 3F L' 2F' F' 2B' D2 2F D' 2R2 2L2 2U U2 F D 2F' 2L2 B2 L' 2L2 2R' F2 2F 3F' 2R D2 2U 3F 2U2 D R2 2U2 2L 2B' L2 F' L' D' 3R' 3U 3F' 2R 3U D' 2U F 2R 2F 2R' 3F R' D' 2U' 3U' U 2F' U2 2L 2R L 2D2 R2 

3. R2 B 2U' 2F F2 3R2 L 2U2 2F' 2U F2 U2 2L' 2B2 L R2 2R 3R2 B' 3F2 2B2 R' 3R2 2R L2 2U 2R 2F' 2U L R 2B' B 3U2 2B' D2 2B B 3F2 F 3U 2R2 D U 3R 3U' B 3R2 B2 2L' 3F 3R 2F2 2D 2F2 U2 B2 L' 2D2 R 3F 2F 2R' F D2 2B' 2L 3R' F2 L' 2L2 2F' 3U B2 2D' 2B2 U B 2L2 2U 

4. 2B2 B 3U D 2B' D2 2F L2 3U' 2L2 2B2 3U D2 2U F2 R2 3F' 2B L 2U2 2D' D' U' 2B' 3R' 2L2 2R' R' F 3R 2L' 2F2 2D' 2R' F' L' 2R2 2U L2 3F 2U' 3R' R 2U 3U2 B2 2B' U2 2U L2 2U L2 2L R2 3R2 2R D2 2B' U 2U R' 2L 2U' 2B2 2F U 2D' 2L' 2F L' 2R 2D' D F2 B' D2 U2 3F2 F 2L2 

5. 3F2 3U2 B' D2 B2 3U D' R 2D2 D' 2F2 2D' 3F' D 2U' 3F' D2 3F' 2F' 3U2 L2 2F' F' 2U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 2F D2 2B2 R2 B' 2L2 R' 2R F' 2L 2D' 3F F B' U 2D' 3R' R2 U' 2U2 3F2 U2 2R B 2B2 2L' 2B' L2 U2 R D R2 U2 2B2 3U' 2B' 2D2 2B' B 3R 2L2 3F2 2U2 3F2 3U 2F2 F2 2L 3R U' L2 

Round starts tomorrow around now(ish) and ends *Thursday 23rd August Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Scrambles*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

5:43.44, 5:23.68, 5:39.38, (5:53.66), (5:18.66)=5:35.50
I need to practice more.


----------



## mycube (Aug 17, 2012)

4:57.77 (4:58.03) (4:53.90) 4:55.22 4:54.63 = 4:55.87
hmh..


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

(5:12.18), 4:43.46, (4:30.44), 4:46.80, 5:09.07 = 4:53.11

Yay, more sub-5:00 :3


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 23, 2012)

*Round 32 Scrambles:*

1. 3F' 2F2 2U 3F R 2L 2D 2U2 3F2 B' 2R' L 3R 2L2 3U' R 3F2 2R 2U' F2 2R' 2L U' B 3U2 2F 3F2 3U' R2 3R2 F2 2B B' 2U2 2R2 3F2 B 3U L2 3U2 2R' L' R2 2L B' 2U' L2 2B 2F F2 R' 3R2 2R 3U2 D B' 2L2 U2 2D' 3R2 2F 2D2 R2 3U 2D' B 3U2 2R 2F' 2R U2 3F' D2 R 2U' 3U 2L' 2F L D

2. 2L2 D F2 2U 2B D' 2F' B' D' 3U U' L 2F F2 D 3F2 2U 2B 2U2 L2 2R U B' 2D 2U' 2F R2 F2 2U2 3U' R2 L' 2D2 D' 2U R 2U2 2L2 F D' F 3U U 3R' 2L' 3U' 2R2 F' 3R' 2R2 2U2 L 2U' 3U D' 2D' 2B' 3R' U 3R2 B 2U2 2D' 2R L D2 2D2 2F2 2L' L 3R 2B 2D2 B' F' 2F R' F 2B' 2F2 

3. 3F D2 2F 3F2 B' U' 2U' R2 2L 3U' D 2F2 2U' 3U' 2D U 3R' 2D2 B 2F2 L 2R2 3R2 R 2B2 2F L' R2 F R' 2D2 L' 2B' R2 B2 D' 2D' F' 2U' D2 2F' D2 R' D' 2F' 3R2 2R 2B2 3U R L' F 2D 2L2 2D 2F' 3F2 2U 3R F' D' 2U 3R' D2 2B D' 2F2 3F' 2B' 2L2 B2 2R2 2U2 2R 2B2 2R B 2B2 2L D2 

4. 2B2 3U B' U' L' F U' 2L L 2D 2R' 2B' L2 U2 2L B 2B' 2D' B2 F D' 3R' B 2U' 2D2 D 3F' 2R' 2F' B2 2R R' B2 2F2 U2 2D 2B' 2U 2L2 2D2 2L 3U L2 3U B U' 2B' 2F' 3F' U 2R U' D2 2B 2R2 L2 2B R2 2D' U 2B' B' L' U2 3U2 2U' R2 L2 2U 2L2 2U' D2 R' B 2R2 L 3F 2L2 2D D' 

5. L 3F' D2 U2 2D 2R2 2U' D' L2 D' B' R2 D 3R' 3U' 2D2 2F' 2B' 3U2 3R2 3U2 D' 2U' R2 2B R 2L 2U2 R' L2 2R' U' L2 F 2U2 3U 2L B U' 2D 2U B2 U D2 L2 B 2U2 U D 2D2 B' L2 F2 L2 2R2 3U' 2F B2 2D2 F' L B2 2R2 2D2 2B U 2B' 3U2 2B' 2D2 U 2U2 2L2 2D2 F2 2U' 2B2 F' 2U2 L 

Round starts tomorrow around now(ish) and ends *Thursday 30th August Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Aug 23, 2012)

4:51.06 (4:50.40) 4:56.18 4:56.50 (4:57.40) = 4:54.58


----------



## KCuber (Aug 24, 2012)

5:45.48, 5:16.02, 5:28.72, 5:54.20, 5:30.94=5:35.05
Would have been better if i didn't get a pop on the 5:54


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 33 Scrambles:

1. 2U2 B2 2U 3F2 3U F' R2 2L' 2U' 3R2 B 2R' B' L2 2L 2B D' 2R' 3R R2 2B2 3F' 3R' L' B' 2U2 2L U2 3U2 2R R' 2F2 3U' 2F2 2U L 2L 3R R2 2D2 2F 3U2 U2 2D 2F2 3U' 2F R' 2F' 3R' U' 2U' 3F' 3U 2B' U2 2L' F 2D2 2U' F2 L2 2L 2R' 2U' B2 2B2 D2 3U' F' 2R' 2L2 U' 3R2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2D' 3U' D2 

2. 3F2 2D D 3F 3U2 2U' D R 3U' U' 2F R 2B' 3F' 2L 2U' R 3F2 L' 2B' R' 2L2 2D2 D R' D' 2B2 2F2 U' 3U2 D' 2R' 2B' 2R2 2D 2R 3R' F U2 3U' B D2 2R D 3R 2L2 2F2 2R2 2U B' 3R 2B' U L D2 2U' L2 2B' 3U2 B 2L2 L D' R2 2L F 2U 2R' 2F 2D2 D2 F 2U2 R' 2U' 3F2 2F 2D2 U 3R2 

3. B2 3R R' 2U2 D' 3U 3F 2R 3U 2B' L 3F' B' 2D U R' B2 3R 2D B' L' B L2 2R 3U F2 U2 3F2 2R 3U2 2F2 2B B2 3F 2L' 3U L U' 3U' D2 B' 2B' U' B2 3F' 3U F2 2R 2F' B' 2D 2R 3R 2F' 3F2 B' 2D2 D L2 U' 3F B2 2B' 2L 2D B' R 2D' 2R L 2L2 3U2 2D 3F 2R2 2D B2 3F R2 2B' 

4. F2 2L' 3F' 2B 2F U 3U' 2L B 3U' 2B' F2 L' 2B2 2D2 U' 2F' F2 3F' R' 2D2 U2 L 3R' F 2R L' U 2R2 U' F2 R2 2B' 2R2 3F 3R 2D R 2D' 2L2 3F2 F 2D D2 3R 3U 2D' F' 2U' 2L' D' 2F 2U 3R2 3U2 L 3F' 2F 2R2 F 2U' R' 3F 2R' 2D L R' 2L' 2F R' L D R' 3R' 2L 2D2 F 2D2 R' 3U2 

5. 2L B' 2R' B2 2R F' 3F B2 3R D B L2 3U' 2D' D B2 F2 D' 2L' 2U2 2F 3U2 3F D2 3F2 2F 3R D 2R2 2L2 2B2 3F2 2U2 2B2 2D U' R 2U2 2R' 3R L D' U2 2B' B 3F 2U' 2F' 2B 2U2 U' 3R2 2U 2D2 2B' 2F 3F' L' 2D2 2B' 2U' 2R2 2F' D2 B' 3U' U2 L 3F' 2L' 2U 2F2 3F' R' 2F' 3U 3R L2 2L 2R2

Round starts now(ish) and ends FRIDAY 7th September Between 9am and 11pm GMT

8 Day round last round because I had College re-induction today and had planned to change the Scramble posting date based upon my timetable, as it hppens, the day will now change from Thursday to Friday.

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Sep 2, 2012)

(4:55.43) 4:52.36 (4:22.38) 4:46.93 4:48.77 = 4:49.35
nice single.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 7, 2012)

*Round 34 Scrambles:*

1. 2U2 3F 3R' 3F 3U 2F' R 2U' L2 2D2 U2 3U L D2 2F 2L B 3R' 2D' 2R 2F' U' L' 2L' 2U U2 D 2F 2U F' 2B R' F2 3R2 F 3F2 2F2 2R2 B L2 2F2 D' 2F2 B 3F2 R' B2 2R' 2B' D2 U 2B 3U2 3R' R' B' 2B L D' 3R' 2R B 3U L2 2B 3R2 3F 2L R2 U' 2L2 R 3U2 3R F' U2 2U' 3U F 3U' 

2. 2L' U2 2D2 2B2 2R2 L 2D' 3U' F2 3F D 3R2 D F 3R2 F' 3R' U' D2 B2 2L2 3F2 3U2 2B' B2 2F' 3F 2L' U' L 2L2 3F 2D' D2 U 2U2 2B 3F2 B 2U 2F U2 3U' 3F 2L' L2 B2 2B' L2 F R2 B' 2L2 3U2 R2 B R F' 2B D' 3F 2B 2D U2 2R2 2U' L2 2L 2R U' L 2U2 L B' 2D' 2F D2 2D2 F' R' 

3. 3F 3R' F U 3F' B 3R 3F' 3R2 2D' 2F' 3F B' L2 D2 2B2 F R 2D2 B D' L D U F 2F2 2U' U 2F' 3U B2 R 2L' 2R' F' 2D 2L2 2U2 B 3R F2 U D L' 3R' 2U2 2R2 L B2 2U L 2B2 U2 R' L2 F' 2B2 2D' 2B2 R L2 2R' 2F2 R2 2U' B2 D 2F' 3F' 2R 3R 2D' R' 2U' R' D2 U' 3R' 2F' 2L 

4. L2 2B L' B R' 3F 2R' 2D2 2B2 B 2F 2R R 2D2 3R2 L2 U' R 2D' F2 B2 2D D B 2D F2 3F' 2B 2R 2D' 2L2 3F R 2F' U' 2R' D2 2U' 2F2 B 2D' 2R' B2 2U' F' L 2B' 2R2 2U2 2R 2U2 U F2 2B U' 2L' F D 2R F 2F 2U2 F U2 2D 3R D 3F' 2F' 2B' R D2 B R 2U 2L 3R' 2D 3R' L' 

5. 2B L' R2 2D2 2B2 2F U' 2B L2 3R' 2U2 3F F B' 3U R B U2 2L2 3F' 3R2 U' L 2B F2 D 3R' 3U2 B2 3F U' 2F 3R2 3F B' 3U2 R U 3U2 D2 3R2 2F 2L' 2U 2B' 3U 3R2 L' R' U 2U2 3U' 2R2 3R' R2 B F U' 2B2 D2 2F' D2 U2 R' U2 2F' F2 3U' 2U2 2B 3R U2 2F' B2 D L R 2B2 U' F2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Friday 14th September Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2012)

4:47.74

4:50.89, 4:40.02, 4:52.30, 4:35.64, 5:30.88

God awful last solve. The final solve in an average of 12 and I was sweating during it from my jacket.


----------



## mycube (Sep 12, 2012)

4:53.90 (4:56.19) (4:37.27) 4:50.25 4:53.80 = 4:52.65


----------



## mycube (Sep 17, 2012)

new scrambles?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2012)

mycube said:


> new scrambles?



Totally forgot to update this, I will add some momentarily.. sorry =/


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2012)

*Round 35 Scrambles:*

1. 0.77 L 2B' 2D2 2F 3R 2R2 R 3F2 U 3F' 2R2 2F' 2R2 3R' U' D' 2L' 3U F U2 2B L 2F' 2D 2B 2F2 2L2 2R D2 2B B2 F 3F2 2U 2R L U B 2L' 2F2 2B' 2D' 2L D' 2F2 L' R2 2B U' 2L D2 2B 2R' 2U D' U 2L2 2B2 2F' L' D' 3U' L2 2R 2U2 U 2L2 R' L2 D B' 2F' D' L' 2F2 2D2 R2 F2 L 2L2 

2. 0.58 B 3U R2 U' F' D' B2 2L' 2D' D 3F2 D2 3U' 2B' 2R' D2 3F2 B 2D' B' 3R' 2L' 2R2 2U L F' 2R' B2 2B 3F L2 3R' 2R' F2 U' 2B' 2D2 F2 B2 R 2U' 2B2 2R2 R' L' B2 2L R2 L' U2 2F' B' L2 D 2B2 3F' B 2D2 B' 3R U' 2L2 3F' B' D R2 B 2R2 U' 2B2 2U' 2D' 2F D2 2F' R 2B2 2U 2L U2 

3. 0.57 2F 3F2 2U' 3F2 F2 B' 2F 2B' U' D F 2L R2 U F' L2 F' 2D 2R' 2D' 3U B F 2F 3R2 F' 2R' 3F' U 2B2 U2 2D' 2L F' 2U' D2 3R2 U' F' 3F 2R' 3R' 2U2 F2 3R' F 2U F 2U D2 2L L' 2B L' 2L B 2R 2F 2R' 3R 3F L' 2F' 2L L2 2B2 B2 3F 2D' L2 2B B2 2U 2F2 2R2 3U 2B2 F' U' 2B 

4. (0.84) 2D2 D' 2L' 3F2 F' 3U2 R 2D2 R' 2L2 3R' L2 U' D 3U2 B2 U2 2F' D2 2L2 D' 3U R 2B F' 3U 3F 2R F2 L' 3U 3F2 U' R' 2F 2U2 2D' 2R 3U 2L2 3R2 F2 2D2 3F B' 2D2 2L' 2R 3F2 2B U 3U2 2B R2 D' 2B D B 2R2 3U' R' B' 2R' 2F 2L 2U 2R2 3U2 3R2 2L L2 U' D2 2L2 U' F B' 2B2 D2 L' 

5. (0.28) R 2B 3U' R2 2D2 F' 2D2 U2 3R 2L' B' R 3R U B U F L2 R' 2B' L' 2D 2R2 F D2 3R 3U U' 2D2 L U' 2R B2 2D' 3F2 U' 2D D' 2L' F 2D' 3U D R' D' U' F' 3R 2U2 3R2 3U' 2U 2F2 2D2 U B2 3U2 3F' L 3F' 2B' 2F2 2L 3F 2F2 2U2 B' R2 U 3U2 D 2B' F2 2U 3U R2 2L D2 2D' L2 

Round starts now(ish) and ends *Friday 28th September Between 9am and 11pm GMT*

*Link to all Previous Results and Scrambles*


----------



## mycube (Sep 23, 2012)

4:55.13 4:45.94 (4:36.84) (4:57.58) 4:56.22 = 4:52.43


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 1, 2012)

Forgot to update this again..

Mycube, do you still want me to run this race..?


----------



## mycube (Oct 1, 2012)

if you don`t what it anymore i could run it  because i have the hope someday someone will join it again


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 1, 2012)

mycube said:


> if you don`t what it anymore i could run it  because i have the hope someday someone will join it again



Fine by me, if you want anything in the first few posts changing, I'm only a PM away =p


----------



## mycube (Oct 1, 2012)

jep i'll tell you if i need something but thanks 

*Results for Round 35*​1. 4:52.43 mycube

*Round 36*​
1. F 3U' 2R' U' R2 3D2 3R2 B 2B2 2U R' 3U 2U 2R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2U2 3R 3F 3D2 U2 3R 2F2 2U' L' 3B 3F' 2F2 2R D' U2 L2 F 3U L' B' 2B2 3F2 3D' L 2F2 F 2U 2R' 3F2 2F F 2R' B 2L 3R' F 3L2 3U' 2F' 2L2 D 3D2 3U' 2U2 U' 2B 3B F D 3U2 3F' U2 B 3D2 2F 3D2 B2 2L2 B U 2L' D2 U B2 3F' U' 2F D U2 L2 3L' 2U2 U2 3R' R' D 3R2 2D2 2U2 U2 3F' 3D 3U'
2. 2B' 2D2 2B2 2R 3F2 3U' 3R 3B2 D2 2B2 L 3L 3R2 3F2 F2 3D 3U' B2 2B2 D' 3B 3D' 3U' 2F' D L' 2F2 3D 3F 2L2 3L' R' 3B 3F F 2L' D 3U L' 2R2 3U2 2L D2 L 3R' R 3B F2 3U 2L2 3R2 R' U B' 3B' R2 D' 2U2 2R2 2F' 3D R 3D' 3U2 2U2 3R2 B R2 3U' 2L2 2U 3B2 2F 3D 2F2 3U B' 2L R 2B F2 2D' B' 3F' 2F F2 L' F' 3U2 2R 2D' 2U2 3L2 U' L 3R2 3F L2 3D2 R
3. 2R' 2F2 2R D2 2R' R 3U' 3R2 3F2 2D2 2L' 2U2 2B F' 3U2 2R' 3B2 F 2D B' 3R2 B 2D B 3L' F D' 2F' F 3D2 3R 3F' 3U2 B' 3B2 2F 3L2 2F 2L' 2R' 2B' 3L' 2D B U' L2 2L' 2U' 2B' U2 3B' 2F L' D2 3F 2D 3U2 2L 2R D 2D' 3U L' 2L' 3R' U' L' D' 2L' D 3U 2B' 2L 2B 3U2 L' 2F 2D F' L2 3R' 2U' 2L' 2D F D2 3D 3L2 2R' 3B2 L' B' 2R' U2 2L2 B 2R 2F2 2L R'
4. D' 3R R' U2 2B2 D2 B 2L2 3L2 2R2 B' L R' 2D' L' 3B' 2F 2L2 3R' 3U' L2 2L' 2R 3F2 3D2 2B2 D2 2D B' L 2L 3R' 3F2 3L2 3F U 3F L2 2R' 2D' 2U2 3R 3B2 2F L' R' 2F 3U' L2 F' 2R2 3F 2F' 2L 2B 3D2 2U2 B2 2F2 2L 3L R2 2F' 2D B2 2B' F' 3U2 3R R 2F' 3D 3B2 L2 3L2 2U' F2 3U' 2U2 F' U' 3B2 3F' 2F2 2L 2D' B' F' D 3U2 2U2 3B' F2 L 3L 2F2 3U U 3F' 3D'
5. 3B' 2R 2D 2U' 3L R D2 2L' 3U' 3F F2 3D U L' 2F2 U2 2B F2 3R U2 2F' 2D U L2 3L' D2 R B2 3B 3F' 2U2 2F2 L' 2U 2F2 L2 2L U 3R2 2B' D 3U' 2U' 2R 3F' 2D' 3U2 2F 3R 3F2 3D2 3R2 3B2 2D2 2U2 2B' R' 2D' R' D2 3B2 2F' L2 3B2 2D2 2F2 2R R' F2 2D2 3L2 B2 2F F 2D 3D2 U2 2F2 L' 2L' D2 3U 2U2 3F2 3D' U 3L R 2F 3D2 2L' B 2F2 3U' 2F2 2L 3L R' D' 3B'

I am open for everyone joining this race. Good luck if someone wants to!


----------



## choza244 (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like to but is hard to take some time to do the 5 solves. don't know if you remember me, but I'm still averaging the same.

Edit:

Ok here it is

7:00.50, 8:37.28, 7:51.35, 7:21.46, 8:42.36 = 7:56.70


----------



## Jakube (Oct 2, 2012)

(5:12.92), 4:41.79, (4:39.67), 4:41.48, 5:03.46 = *4:48.91*

1st solve: messed up F-Perm, 5th: pop during the 2nd center


----------



## mycube (Oct 3, 2012)

(4:45.91) 4:56.78 (4:59.61) 4:52.38 4:55.15 = 4:54.77


----------



## KCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

4:49.16, 4:56.10, 4:09.99, 4:44.36, 4:41.79=4:45.10 Great Average, PB single


----------



## mycube (Oct 8, 2012)

Results Round 36:
1. 4:45.10 KCuber
2. 4:48.91 Jakube
3. 4:54.77 mycube
4. 7:56.70 choza244

*This are the last results in this thread*

the new 5+ race you can find here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38831-5-Race&p=788982#post788982

i would be happy to see you all there


----------

